# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  تشکیل تیم ساخت بازی

## Shaya

سلام،
من گودرز هستم. سالهاست که با VB6 و VB.Net کار می‌کنم. به مبحث بازی‌های کامپیوتری علاقه‌مند هستم و زمانی یک Engine معمولی با DirectX 7 نوشتم. خیلی دوست دارم که یک بازی کامپیوتری (حتی نوع ساده آن) را بنویسم. از تمام کسانی (برنامه‌نویسان - گرافیست‌ها - آهنگ‌سازانی) که به این موضوع علاقه‌مند هستند، خواهش می‌کنم اعلام آمادگی کنند، که یک تیم تشکیل بدهیم و یک بازی بسازیم. این مقوله خیلی جای کار دارد. منتظر اعلام نظر شما دوستان عزیز هستم.

----------


## kochol

سلام
دوستت عزیز چیزی که فکر منو این روزها مشغول کرده اینه که بازی با برنامه های آماده ای مثل game maker و یا 3d game studio بسازیم یا با برنامه نویسی.
ولی من هنوزم نظرم رو برنامه نویسی هست.
در مورد وی بی بگم که متاسفانه نمی شود با ان بازی های 3 بعدی سرعت بالا مثل تیر اندازی ها و غیره ساخت ولی بازی با اشکال ساده 3 بعدی می شه.
ولی من اصلا با شروع به کار با ساخت بازی 3 بعدی مخالفم
اگر خواستی بیا یه بازی تتریس بسازیم تا بعد.
بازی های دیگری می سازیم

----------


## Shaya

پیرو حرف شما، منهم خیلی وقت‌ها به این موضوع فکر کردم که آیا باید با برنامه‌های آماده بازی ساخت یا با برنامه‌نویسی. حتی خیلی از آنها را هم بررسی کردم. اما وقتی آدم بتونه با برنامه‌نویسی بازی بنویسه، خیلی خیلی دستش بازتره و خیلی کارها می‌تونه بکونه که آنجا نمی‌توان کرد و کار هم خیلی حرفه‌ای تر خواهد بود. بنابراین من کلاً نظرم روی برنامه نویسی است. در مورد وی‌بی باید بگویم، می‌توانم بازی‌های خیلی سریع ساخت. مخصوصاً این موضوع در دات نت که کاملاً عملی است. من امتحان کردم و امتحان شده این موضوع را به شما می‌گویم. هیچ مشکلی با وی‌بی نخواهیم داشت.
در مورد بازی ساده موافقم. ایده هم دارم. فقط کسانی را می‌خواهم که پا باشند برای اینکار.

----------


## kochol

سلام
مثلا می شه که یه بازی 3 بعدی محیط باز ساخت البته من می دونم که در دات نت سرعت محاسبات ریاضی با سی برابری می کنه ولی در مورد ساخت یه بازی مثل مافیا یا مکس پین یا حتی need for speed 2 شک دارم
البته بگم که من با ساخت بازی ها با موتور مخالف نیستم ممنون.

----------


## kochol

سلام
نظرت راجع به این موتور 2 بعدی چیه.
www.cdxlib.com

CDX is a free GDK (Game Development Kit) which is comprised of a set of C++‎ wrapper classes for writing Windows games. It is built on top of Microsoft Windows and DirectX technology and offers simple to use C++‎ wrappers for all aspects of game development. This includes things like sprites, tiles, scollable maps, alpha blending and even 3D primitives (using Direct3D). CDX takes care of the low-level details of using DirectX, providing you with an easy to use toolkit for implementing your own games using simple yet flexible C++‎ classes. With only a handful of classes, CDX is quick to learn and easy to use.

----------


## Shaya

سلام،
چرا هیچ کس اینجا چیزی ننوشته؟ موضوع چیه؟ هیچ کس علاقه‌مند نیست؟

-- گودرز

----------


## kochol

سلام
دوست عزیز صبور باش اگر می خواهی یه تیم تشکیل بدیم صبر داشته باش من می دونم چه طوری می شه این کارو کرد. ولی باید صبر کنی.

----------


## someCoder

آخه مشکل اینجاست که این کارا به بودجه نیاز داره! والا من از خدامه از این همه درسی که خوندم استفاده کنم!

----------


## Shaya

سلام به همه دوستان،
اول از همه از کوچول تشکر می‌کنم بابت حمایتش. دوم اینکه شاید بد نباشد که موضوعی را عنوان کنم. فرض کنید عده‌ای دور هم جمع بشویم که همه دوست داریم بازی بسازیم و برای شروع کار به عنوان یک کار تفریحی، شروع کنیم، بنابراین توقع نداریم که پول بگیریم. به این صورت دستمزد حذف می‌شود و هزینه‌ای نخواهیم داشت. تازه برای شروع از بازی‌های ساده، ساده شروع خواهیم کرد تا متبحر شویم و بعد کار را توسعه خواهیم داد. سرمایه خواهیم آورد و به طبع درآمد خواهیم داشت. اما الان در مرحله اول خواهیم بود. شما اوکی بدهید، بقیه مسیر با من و کوچول. سرمایه هم نمی‌خواهد.

ممنونم و منتظرم

----------


## someCoder

آخه اگر یه بازی ساده هم بخواد تجاری بشه باید روش خیلی وقت گذاشت! والا تفریحی ممکنه 4-5 سال دیگه تموم بشه! در اونصورت هم دیگه به درد نمیخوره! چون کلا تکنولوژیش قدیمی شده!
اگر روزی یه ساعت کافیه من حاضرم! تخصصم هم کد نویسی الگوریتمیه! هرچیزی که توش بهینه سازی باشه. اگر با این شرایط قبوله من هستم

----------


## Shaya

ممنون از اعلام آمادگی SomeCoder . ما به تخصص شما که الگوریتمه، خیلی زیاد نیاز داریم. روزی یک ساعت را هم اگر باشید، خیلی عالیه. منتظر اعلام جهاد باشید (:

----------


## pepeland

> نظرت راجع به این موتور 2 بعدی چیه.
> www.cdxlib.com


سلام . من یک بازی کامل با این موتور ساختم . برای دیدن اون به این سایت مراجعه کنید: http://www.pepeland.net 

موتور خیلی خوبی ولی من الان دارم روی MCDX کار میکنم که در واقع همان CDX است که برای .NET نوشته شده و البته با امکانات بهتر. (توصیه میکنم اگر خواستید بصورت گروهی کار کنید از این موتور استفاده کنید تا بتونید از زبانهای مختلف .NET استفاده کنید)  http://mcdx.sourceforge.net

راستی چرا شما این مبحث را در انجمن سایت www.persian-designers.com مطرح نمیکنید که بطور تخصصی در زمینه بازیهای رایانه ای میباشد. قطعا در آنجا افراد بیشتری خواهند بود که بتوانند با شما همکاری کنند.

در مورد تشکیل تیم من فکر میکنم اگر تیمی بخواهد در دنیای مجازی کار کنه احتیاج به یک سری تمهیدات و سازماندهی و نظم خاصی میباشد.
اگر طرح خاصی در این مورد دارید بیان کنید تا بیشتر در این باره با هم بحث و تبادل نظر کنیم.

----------


## kochol

سلام
خیلی ممنون من این موتور را دانلود کردم خیلی باحاله و فقط با کد زیر صفحه فول اسکرین شد.
 Dim Screen As New MCDX.CDXScreen(Me, 320, 240, 16, False)

----------


## whid2003vj

با سلام خدمت شما
من هم به این کار علاقه زیادی دارم ولی نمیدونم باید از کجا شروع کنم مثلا نیاز به چه زبانهای برنامه نویسی هستو غیره... خب اگه که منو راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم
با تشکر

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام : خب ... من هم علاقه ی زیادی به اینکار دارم . اگرچه تو عمرم بازی نکردم اما به ساختش علاقه مندم ... برنامه نویسی کار کردم هرچند نه پیشرفته ... اما اگر پاش بیفته منم هستم ...

----------


## Shaya

سلام،
خوشحالم که دو نفر دیگر اظهار علاقه کردند برای اینکار. در مورد برنامه نویسی، قاعدتاً دانستن زبان VB.Net و یا C نیاز است. (بالاتر از سطح متوسط) که البته ترجیح گروه بر VB است. اما تمام کسانی که به این موضوع علاقه‌مند هستند، می‌توانند به نوعی ما را کمک کنند. برای ساخت یک بازی خوب، غیر از برنامه‌نویسان به کسانی که داستان و ایده بازی را می‌سازند، نیاز هست. به کسانی که موسیقی می‌سازند، به گرافیست و به همه این افراد نیاز است.

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام : من سی بلدم البته کم ... اما  می تونم بیشتر کار کنم ... فقط بمن بگید چکار باید بکنم ؟

----------


## kochol

چه طور من اینجا رو ندیده بودم.
در اسرع وقت به شما جواب می دم

----------


## Yalda2005

اسرع وقت یعنی می شه کی ؟؟؟

----------


## Yalda2005

می شه زودتر دست بکار شیم ؟ بذارید از همین جا با هرچقدر اطلاعات و امکانات و افرادی که هستیم شروع کنیم ! یه نفر سرپرستی رو بعهده بگیره و به بقیه بگه باید چکار کنیم ؟ چه چیزهائی باید مطالعه کنیم ؟ تقسیم وظایف و ... من خیلی دوست دارم زودتر دست بکار شیم ... ++c بلدم ، دلفی هم کار کردم و ... زودتر خلاصه شروع کنیم !

----------


## kochol

اسرع وقت می شه الان که می خواهم به شما جواب بدهم.
سلام
@whid2003vj 
خوب شما باید از یادگیری یک زبان برنامه نویسی شروع کنید که بهترین انتخاب می تونه ++c باشه چرا که قدرت پردازش گرافیک سه بعدی را به خوبی دارد.
ولی ما خودمون برای ساخت بازی های دوبعدی از vb.net استفاده می کنیم و جواب ما را به بهترین شکلی که ما انتظار داریم می دهد که در دات نت خیلی اختلاف سرعت محاسبات بین سی و وی بی کم شده  و دارای سرعت محاسبه قابل قبولی هست.
شما می توانید اطلاعات کاملتری از این لینک بدست بیارید.
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/start_here/#2
@Yalda2005 
شما یه مشکلی که دارید اینه که تا حالا بازی نکردید و این خیلی بد هست یکی از رمزهای موفقیت این است که تا می تونید بازی کنید.
بگذریم.
سلام من و آقا شایا کارمان را با ساخت یه بازی تتریس شروع کردیم و پایه آن ساخته شده است و بسیار هم فراتر از انتظار من بود و الان به دنبال ایجاد کردن ایده هایمان بر روی بازی هستیم ولی ما به این فکر افتادیم که در سایتمان یه بخش ایجاد کنیم و علاقه مندان را با مشخصاتشان جمع کنیم و بتونیم آنها را با یکدیگر آشنا کنیم.
خلاصه ایشاالله وقتی که ما هم ++c را یاد گرفتیم با هم همکاری می کنیم ولی شما هم می توانید با ساخت یه بازی تتریس شروع کنید به چند دلیل این بازی بهترین نقطه شروع هست.
1. دارای حلقه هست که در تمام بازی ها اجرا می شه.
2. باید به کلید هایی که کاربر می زنه جواب داده بشه یعنی دستورات بازیکن اجرا بشه.
3. در اینجا یاد می گیرید که چه طوری اطلاعات مربوط به وضعیت خونه ها را در برنامه نگه دارید از آنها استفاده کنید.
4. ساخت آن کار زیادی نمی برد و به یه هنرمند برای ترسیم اشکال نیاز ندارید.
5. می تونه سرگرم کننده و اعتیاد آور باشه.
تمام بازی ها تک نفره این چیزها را دارند.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام :

خب من شروع می کنم به بازی کردن ... بنظر شما چه بازی هائی بهتره ؟؟؟؟؟لطفاً اینم در اسرع وقت جواب بدید ... : :لبخندساده  راستی گرافیکش با چیه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Shaya

سلام،
من وقتی اشتیاق یلدا2005 را می‌بینم، خیلی لذت می‌برم. ما دقیقاً به چنین افرادی نیاز داریم. یلدا، برای من جالب است که شما بازی نکردید اما به ساخت بازی علاقه‌مند هستید، چون ما همه سال‌های سال را به بازی کردن گذراندیم و برای همین به آن علاقه‌مندیم. اما بهرحال همانطور که کوچول نوشته، بزرگترین اشکال این است که شما بازی زیاد نکردید و باید حداقل یک نگاهی به بازی‌ها و حال و هوای آنها بیاندازید. در جایی نوشته بود، برای اینکه بتوانید یک برنامه ویندوز خوب بنویسید، باید برنامه‌های ویندوز را دیده و با آنها کار کرده باشید. شما هم برای نوشتن بازی نیاز به این دارید که بازی‌ها را دیده و کمی بازی کرده باشید که بدانید استانداردهای آنها چیست و معمولاً به چه نکاتی توجه می‌شود و ...
اما بهرحال خوشحال خواهم شد که با شما همکاری داشته باشیم، به زودی منتظر اخباری از من و کوچول باشید.

-- گودرز

----------


## Shaya

در مورد بازی کردن هم، سعی کنید، یک نگاهی به بازی‌های روز داشته باشید. به بازی‌های دو بعدی توجه کنید و سعی کنید در هر گروهی، یک نوع بازی ببینید. برای اینکه اطلاعات عمومی شما در اینباره زیاد شود.

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام : از توجه شما ممنونم ... برای خودمم جالبه که با اینکه بازی نکردم چرا ؟؟؟ ... اسم چندتا بازی رو بگید چون من اصلاً سررشته ندارم ...

----------


## kochol

سلام
Yalda2005@ 
راستی گرافیکش با چیه ؟؟؟؟
گرافیکش با دایرکت ایکس 9 هست.
من در زمینه استراژیک خیلی بازی کردم و هیچ بازی بهتر از warcraft III ندیدم واقعا خیلی عالی بود و من حال می کنم ولی اصلا با بازی ها اکشن حال نمی کنم و خوشم نمی یاد ولی سبک ماجرایی Prince of Persia خیلی باحال هست. مخصوصا از نظر داستان بازی.
سبکهای Sporting هم winning eleven که واقعا یه بازی فوتبال روان هست معمولا من از بازی های روان و با حرکاتهای سریع خوشم می یاد.
سبک Racing هم Need For Speed Underground واقعا عالیه اصلا حس می کنی که همونجوری که خودت می خواهی ماشین کنترل می شه.
سبک اکشن هم DOOM III هست ولی متاسفانه من خودم هنوز بازی نکردمش.
سبک role playing هم نمی دونم چی رو پیشنهاد کنم ولی sims 2 & transport tycoon بد نیست.
و یا بازی رولر کوستر که باید شهربازی بسازی هم خیلی باحاله

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام :

خب از اینکه هی سوال کنم نمی دونم اعصابتون خورد میشه یا نه ؟ ولی خب ناچارم دیگه ! ... راستش من خیلی به این مسئله علاقه مند شدم . فعلاً درحال جمع آوری اطلاعات هستم . هرسایتی هم در این مورد ببینم  می خونم ...
 یه جا خوندم که یه سری دستورات واسه ی directX نوشته بود . یه directX پیدا کردم و نصب کردم اما هیچ ادیتوری نداشت که بخوام دستور وارد کنم !!!!
یه چیز دیگه ! من بازی اسپایدرمن رو نصب کردم اما هی می چرخیدم دور خودم ! هی فلش می زد برم سمت یه تار عنکبوت ولی وقتی به اون تار می رسیدم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افتاد ! اگر می دونید لطفاً راهنمائی ام کنید !
در ضمن دوست ندارم از این شاخه به اون شاخه بپرم . بمن بگید من باید تو کدوم بخش فعالیت کنم تا تمرکز و اطلاعاتمو جمع همون کنم ... سعی می کنم این بازهائی هم که آقا کوچول گفتن پیدا کنم و حداقل ببینم ! ... 
آهام ... این نرم افزارهائی که تو بعضی سایت ها هست مثلاً 3دی گیم استادیو و ... با اینا کار کردن کمکم می کنه یا نه ؟
یه چیز دیگه ! اگه Ebook سراغ دارین یا دارین ... پلیز یاریم کنید ... من می خوام تمام تلاشمو بکنم ... و به کمک شما نیاز دارم ...

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
یه پیشنهاد برای شما دارم...
قبل از پریدن وسط کد نویسی و طراحی بد نیست تا جایی که می تونید سورس بازی های موجود و مکانیزم برخورد با مسئله طراحی یک بازی رو بررسی کنید در مورد دوم کتاب های مختلفی نوشته شده که یک سری ebook همراه cd های عرضه شده در این سایت موجود است. در مورد اول بهترین راه مطالعه کد بازی های open source است. یکی از قویترین و مهمترین مثال ها که من حتی پایان نامه های دانشگاهی هم روی آن دیده ام سورس بازی quake است:
http://www.idsoftware.com/business/techdownloads/

اینجا هم تعداد قابل توجهی پروژه open source به نتیجه رسیده تعریف شده که روی خیلی هاشون هنوز دارن کار می کنند:
http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/t...hp?form_cat=80

یه ... ...

----------


## kochol

نه اعصابمون که خورد نمی شه هیچ خوشحالم میشیم.
شما اگر به همون لینکی که من دادم مراجعه بکنید می تونید خیلی چیزها را در آنجا پیدا کنید.
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/start_here/
در مورد دایرکت ایکس باید واگولنسج که دایرکت ایسی که نصب کردید چند مگ بود شما باید اولا DirectX Software Development Kit را نصب کنید که 190 مگ هست بعدش هم دایرکت ایکس که ادیتور ندارد اصلا دایرکت ایکس که برنامه نیست یه کتابخانه هست که در برنامه نویسی از ان استفاده می شه و با هر زبانی می شه با دایرکت ایکس کار کرد.
احتمالا کدهایی که دیدید برای ++c بوده.
به نظر من اصلا اسپایدر منو uninstall کن بره ارزش بازی کردن نداره یه بازی قبل از گرافیک خوب و مسایل فنی دیگه باید playable یا قابل بازی باشه.
همیشه یه بازی خوب با یه ایده خوب شروع می شه.
شما کاملا برای من بنویسید که چه قدر برنامه نویسی بلدید تا من بگم چی کار کنید.
من و آقا گودرز مخالف 100% نرمافزارهای ساخت بازی هستیم و اصلا هم فکر نمی کنیم که ساخت بازی با انها کیفی داشته باشه هر چه قدر هم که قوی باشن من دوست ندارم که استفاده کنم چون بلاخره محدودن.
در مورد ایبوک هم بله ایبوک خوب زیاد دارم ولی شما اول باید به من بگید که چه قدر برنامه نویسی بلدید تا من بگم کدام ایبوک خوب هست.
منتظر سایت ما باشید و از خدمات گسترده ما استفاده کنید.
@shaniaki 
من خودم بشخصه کدهای یک بازی تتریس را بررسی کردم و خیلی چیزهای خوبی یاد گرفتم مخصوصا در مورد شی گرایی ولی اون اصلا راه خوبی را برای پاک کردن خط و نگهداری اطلاعات و یا تکان دادن مربع ها نداشت و با یه مشورت با اقا شایا به این نتیجه رسیدیم که برای نگهداری جای مربع ها از استرینگ استفاده کنیم و در بازی تتریس چون هر بار که بلوکی می ایسته باید چک بشه که خطی پر هست یا نه خیلی سرعت کارمان بالا رفت وعملیات سریع محاسبه می شود و خیلی مزیت های دیگر.
ایبوک های عرضه شده در این سایت هم نگاه کردم ولی به نظرم قدیمی هست و ایبوک هایی که خودم دارم کلکسیون کردم از بهترینها.
با سایت دومی که معرفی کردید همیشه سر می زنم و نگاه بهش می کنم.
ببخشید شما مدیر کدوم بخش هستید.

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام :

خیلی خوبه که می خواهید که منو راهنمائی کنید ... راستش من در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی در حد خوب هستم و البته وقتی بخوام بهتر هم می تونم باشم . البته می تونم در هر زمینه ای که بیشتر لازم باشم کمک کنم . فکر می کنم شما و آقا گودرز که در این زمینه اطلاعات بیشتری دارید کدنویسی تونم بهتر باشه ...  می تونم تو داستان بازی و صوت و ... کمک کنم . یا اگر لازم باشه گرافیکشو ... 
می گید با دایرکت اکس یعنی به تری دی مکس بطور مثال احتیاج نیست ؟
وقتی دایرکت اکس 9 رو که گفتید پیدا کردم و نصب کردم حساب کار بیشتر دستم اومد ...
درمورد کدنویسی با سی می خواهید کار کنید ؟ ... 

سوالی چیزی داشتید درخدمتم ها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :چشمک:

----------


## mammad3d

آقایون من هم تازه به جمع شما پیوستم.بااین نظر هم کاملا موافقم. من میتونم در ضمینه آهنگ سازی و موسیقی بازی و همچنین صدا گزاری کمک کنم.

----------


## kochol

سلام
خیلی خوشحالم که شما می خواهید با ما همکاری کنیم ولی ما خودمان برای اینکه به یه حد قابل قبولی برسیم که بتونیم بازی های خوبی از خودمان در وکنیم به فرصت احتیاج داریم نمی دونم چرا یه  کسی که بخواد با vb.net به ما کمک کنه پیدا نمی شه البته باید بگم وقتی خوندم که شما می خواهید در زمینه موسیقی به ما کمک کنید خیلی خوشحال شدم من اصلا هیچ وقت فکر نمی کردم کسی را برای این کار حداقل تا 2 ساله دیگه پیدا کنم.
موفق باشید یلدا خانم من به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که کتاب programming role playing games را بخونید تا پیشرفت چشمگیری داشته باشید منتها من فعلا وقت یاد گرفتن ++c را ندارم ولی روزی یاد خواهم گرفت چون هدفهای خیلی بزرگی در سر دارم.

----------


## kochol

> آقایون من هم تازه به جمع شما پیوستم.بااین نظر هم کاملا موافقم. من میتونم در ضمینه آهنگ سازی و موسیقی بازی و همچنین صدا گزاری کمک کنم.


حتما با شما تماس می گیریم.

----------


## someCoder

http://www.questofpersia.com/

----------


## sohibaki

سلام به همه دوستان
من سهراب هستم
به OpenGL آشنایی و تسلط کامل دارم . و از این شتاب دهنده در cpp و CSharp استفاده می کنم.
در حال حاظر هم مشغول برنامه نویسی یک موتور سه بعدی کاملاً شخصی هستم . این استودیو تا یکی دو سال آینده تولید می شه و همه ژانرها رو پشتیبانی می کنه . اگه مایل باشد حاظرم با همه شما دوستان تجربیاتم رو در میون بذارم .

----------


## sohibaki

بازم سلام
راستش این اولین روزیه که وارد این سایت شده ام(1/9/84 )
حیفم اومد اینو نگم
برای تولید یه بازی به چند چیز اساسی خیلی نیاز هست
1) ایده و داستان
2) مسیر اجرایی پروژه
3) پیاده سازی مسیر
4) تست
5) و مراحل انتشار

1 : ابده و داستان که واضح هستند 
2 : مسیر اجرایی پروژه یا فلوچارت کار که مهم ترین قسمت یک پروژه نرم افزاری است
در این جا باید عرض کنم که بهترین نرم افزار برای این کار پیاده ساز مدلهای UML یعنی سلطان مجازی سازی Rational Rose می باشد پس از این نرم افزار قافل نشوید.
اگر شما بتوانید با مدلهای UML فلوچارت برنامه یا بازی را بسازید برنامه نویسی کار فقط 30 درصد کار را به خود اختصاص می دهد.
با رشنال می توانید کلیه کدها را به زبانهای cpp و java و Vb پیش نویسی کنید و حتی نام متغیرهای مورد نیاز را نیز بنویسید.

3: حال اگر مراحل قبلی طی شده است می توانید یک زبان را انتخاب کنید ( به هر زبانی که بیشتر تسلط دارید ) و کدهای پیش نویس شده را زنده کنید . این کا آنچنان ساده خواهد شد که خیال می کنید . در خواب می بینید .
دیگر مراحل نیاز به توضیح ندارند

من سهراب دارای مدرک مهندسی نرم افزار و طراحی بازی های کامپیوتری از دانشگاه مالتی مدیای مالزی هستم .
در خدمت شما عزیزان هستم . فعلاً در ایران هستم .

----------


## kochol

سلام
من نمی دونستم که با سی شارپ هم می شه برای opengl برنامه  نوشت اگه یه نمونه کوچک به ما هم نشان بدی خیلی ممنون می شم.

من خیلی دوست دارم به جای تشکیل تیم ساخت بازی یه گروه تشکیل بدیم و همگی شروع به یاد گیری بکنیم  و حتی از یادگیری زبان سی ++ شروع بکنیم و بعد هم شروع به یاد گیری directx or opengl بکنیم و با همدیگه پیشرفت کنیم و مشکلاتی که پیش می یاد را با هم رفع بکنیم

و چیزی که نظر من را خیلی به خود جلب کرد این برنامه ای بود که برای uml بود من خیلی دوست دارم که uml یاد بگیرم ولی نمی دونم باید از کجا شروع  کنم خواستم ببینم بدون اشنایی با uml  هم می شه با این برنامه کار کرد
در غیر این صورت کتاب معرفی کنید من خودم از تو اینترنت پیداش می کنم

در سایت www.persian-designers.com هم عضو شوید علاقه مندان به بازی ها در انجا هم زیاد هستند ما را در انجا هم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## soraya

من هم علاقه مندم منتها دانشجوی ترم 2 و برنامه نویسی برای بازی رو بلد نیستم

----------


## mj_majid

salam
man majid hastam 
khili be tarahie bazi alaghe daram 
vali taghriban hich sar reshtei nadaram 

bar C#‎.net kar  kardam
va ahangsazi ham mikonam 
ye goroohe moosighi ham daram 
khoshhal misham etelaatetoono dar ekhtiare man ham begozarin

----------


## Ali Rahbar

سلام دوستان.
من میخواهم یک بازی سه بعدی طراحی کنم .
از شما می خواهم تا با هم یک تیم بازی سازی تشکیل دهیم. 
اگر شما میخواهید قدرتمندتر برنامه نویسی کنید بهتر است به یادگیری ++C بروید .
من خودم یک موتور سه بعدی طراحی کرده ام به نام Glass Studio که بر اساس Direct3D8 است .
من دوست دارم یک بازی مثل مافیا درست کنم .
اگر شما دوست دارید می توانم به گروه شما عضو شوم .
متشکرم kochol و Shaya.
به امید روزی که با هم کار کنیم..........................................  .................

----------


## kochol

سلام به تمام دوستان 
من شروع کردم به خوندن سی ++ و حالا هم می خواهم یه انجین با این سی ++ بسازم از اول احتمالا در سایت چیزهای مفید زیادی خواهیم داشت و الان 3 نفر هستیم. 

یه فرصت استثنایی برای کسانی که می خواهند از اول شروع کنند به برنامه نویسی با سی ++ و بعد می خواهند بازی بسازن. اینو جدی می گم با ما رشد کنید 

آدرس سایت kge.mybbland.com

----------


## mohammadpour

من مهرگان هستم . یک سری اطلاعات در مورد طراحی بازی دارم ؛ دو سال پیش یک بازی با فلش توسعه دادم.به طراحی بازی علاقمندم.معمولا صبح تا شب کار دارم به همین دلیل کمتر فرصت می کنم به سایتهایی که در آنها مطلب مینویسم دوباره سر بزنم .
7 تا زبان می دونم.چند تا کتاب هم در مورد طراحی بازی دارم.یک سری تجربیات و فقط می خوام چند نفر پیدا کنم تا بطور حرفه ای شروع کنم.
به من نامه بنویسید :
Persisoft@yahoo.com

----------


## kochol

http://irangamedev.com

----------


## omid_farari

سلام محمدپور من تا آخرش باهاتم 
رو من همه جوره حساب کن

----------


## SYSMAN

با سلام خدمت دوستان محترم
حتما می دانند فقط جهت یادآوری عرض می کنم:
اول یک سری به http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=38134 بزنید.
خوب این از بحث زبان برنامه نویسی. اما در مورد اینکه واقعا تا چه حدی تصمیم شما جدی هست نمی دانیم. اما به عنوان یک توصیه می گم که از فکر همکاری تحت شبکه بیاید بیرون! چرا؟ چون 10 سال دیگر هم به نتیجه نمی رسید. باید دور هم و در یک محیط جمع بشید تا بتوانید به نتیجه ای می خواهید برسید استفاده از شبکه تنها یرای دسترسی به دوستانی مفید هست که امکان حضور فیزیکی ندارند. یک سری نکاتی هم بود که توی همان لینک بالا نوشتم مثل برنامه نویس DirectX البته امیدوارم به سرنوشت افراد قبلی که فقط در سطح یک پیشنهاد باقی می موند نباشه این هم یک نگاه بندازید بد نیست. http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=37232
در مورد استفاده از موتور گرافیکی هم توصیه می کنم از موتورهای آماده تنها در سطح آشنایی استفاده کنید. البته یک سری موتور قوی هم هست که با همین VB می شه ازش کار کشید. ولی راه حل اساسی همان کد نویسی و تنظیم الگوریتم هست
ولی در مورد همکاری روی من هم می تونید حساب کنید با ++C و VB.NET هم کار کردم.

----------


## SYSMAN

> بازم سلام
> راستش این اولین روزیه که وارد این سایت شده ام(1/9/84 )
> حیفم اومد اینو نگم
> برای تولید یه بازی به چند چیز اساسی خیلی نیاز هست
> 1) ایده و داستان
> 2) مسیر اجرایی پروژه
> 3) پیاده سازی مسیر
> 4) تست
> 5) و مراحل انتشار
> ...


واقعا جای خوشحالی که دوستانی در این سطح اعلام آمادگی می کنند. امیدوارم هر چه زودتر این صبحت های بالقوه به بالفعل تبدیل بشود

----------


## Ehsansh

سلام دوستان.
با اینکه  چند ماه از این تاپیک گذشته ولی منم هستم.

----------


## salmanamiri

سلام 
من سلمان هستم مدتهاست با vb و vb.net برنامه می نویسم اما فقط بر روی بانک های اطلا عاتی کا ر کردم. به بازی نویسی علاقه زیاد دارم اما هنوز هیچ مطالعه ای در این مورد نداشتم اگر می توانید برایم چند مرجع معرفی کنید (فارسی یا انگلیسی) که بتوانم سریعا در تیم شما عضو شوم 
با تشکر

----------


## kochol

سلام
من که دیگه با وی بی دات نت کار نمی کنم البته فقط به خاطر نبودن افرادی که من باهاشون همکاری کنم سی++ یاد گرفتم مگر نه دیباگ کردن تو وی بی بسیار اسون تره.
البته کتابهایی که هست با سی# هست که تبدیلشون به وی بی کاری نداره
http://www.easyfilehost.com/?file=1131657318
pass: ebooksclub.org

----------


## sima_az_iraneziba

سلام
من هم به شروع ساخت بازی بسیار علاقه مندم.اما وقت زیادی ندارم. اگر امکان کار کردن به صورت روزانه 3 ساعت هست .من همکاری خود را اعلام میکنم

----------


## sima_az_iraneziba

سلام 
من به ساخت بازی بسیار علاقهمند هستم.اگر با روزی 2-3 ساعت کافی هست ،من همکاری خود را اعلام میکنم

----------


## kochol

سلام
این تاپیکو کی شروع کرده  من که نبودم ولی این اقا دیگه وقت این کارها رو نداره حتی به اینجا هم سر نمی زنه ولی من هنوز دارم فعالیت می کنم و سی++ می خونم و سایتی هم برای علاقه مندان به ساخت بازی http://www.irangamedev.com ساختم تا محدودیت هامون کمتر بشه حالا هم یه تیم 4 نفری تو سایت تشکیل دادیم و داریم یه موتور بازی می سازیم که راه درازی هست و شامل یادگیری و دیزاین و ساخت موتور می باشد بعد با موتورمون بازی می سازیم حالا هر کی دوست داره با ما همکاری کنه بیاد به سایت ما که سایتی برای همه هست فقط مدیریتش با من هست و می خواهیم بسیار حرفه ای کار کنیم ولی اگه شما دوست نداشتید در ساخت موتور سورس باز کمک کنید می تونید سوالاتتونو از ما بپرسید یا حداقل راه و روش درست را از ما سوال کنید و دور خودتون نچرخید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام : پس چرا شروع نمی کنیم آقا کوچول ؟ من تصمیم دارم رو داستان بازی کار کنم

----------


## shaporty

سلام بچه ها من مهدی صالحی هستم و علاقه خیلی خیلی شدید برای ساخت بازی دارم
درمورد ساخت بازی خوب بلحاظ این که زبان برنامه نویسی من دلفی هستش در مورد ساخت بازی با دلفی تحقیقاتی کردم و نتایجی هم گرفتم .
البته باید بگم من کم میام توی این سایت اگه کاری از دستم بر میاد میتونین بهم ایمایل بزنین
shaporty@gmail.com

----------


## PersianAmir

ساخت بازی در حال حاضر با موتورهای سازنده بازی صورت میگیره که به گمانم امریکا و ژاپن دو کشور معروف در ساخت موتورهای بازی هستند.

ساختن موتور بازی خیلی فراتر از ساخت خود بازی هست!

من فکر نکنم با زبانهای کند و آروم بشه بازیهای سه بعدی خیلی عالی ساخت!

اما خب زبان c و خانواده این زبان یه چیز دیگه هست.

----------


## kochol

@yalda2005
سلام شما که قصدتون اینه که رو داستان بازی کار کنید باید صبر کنید که ما اول رندر گرفتنهای سه بعدی را انجام بدهیم و یاد بگیریم که یه چند سالی طول می کشه و بعد هم شروع به ساخت بازی می کنیم.
@persianamir
حالت چطوره
ساخت بازی با موتورهای اماده برای اونهایی که توقعشون کم هست نه من و دوستام که دوست داریم نه ارزو داریم که تکنولوژی های جدید بسازیم که هنوز کسی نساخته چه تو امریکا چه تو ژاپن.



> من فکر نکنم با زبانهای کند و آروم بشه بازیهای سه بعدی خیلی عالی ساخت!


قبول ندارم حداقل با زبان های دات نت کلی بازی سه بعدی باحال داره ساخته می شه که می یان بیرون می بینیم
ولی خوب ما در ساخت موتورمون قصد داریم بعضی از قسمتهاش که مربوط به محاسبات اعداد float هست را با اسمبلی بسازیم که ته سرعت باشه و می خوام یه کاری بکنم که سرعت کلاس های ریاضی ما از Direct3DX هم بیشتر باشه.
البته ما الان داریم رو نسخه 0.0.1 کار می کنیم ولی می تونم این قول رو بدم که تو نسخه 0.0.2 شما بتونید کدهای اسمبلی را در موتور ما به وفور ببینید البته تو قسمت ریاضیات

موفق باشید.

----------


## khareh_siah

آموزش مقدماتی دایرکت ایکس رو از کجا میشه گیر آورد؟
اگه لینکی کتابی دارین بذارین بی زحمت
ما هم کم کم راه بیفتیم

----------


## kochol

http://www.irangamedev.com/modules.p...viewtopic&t=15

----------


## #<Mafia>#<C>#

دوستان عزیز سلام .
من عضو جدید هستم .
دوستان تخصص من امنیت شبکه هست و در زمینه برنامه نویسی شبکه فعالیت دارم .
ولی موقع های بیکاری انیمیشن میسازم .
با Maya .
اگه کمکی از دستم بر بیاد خوشحال میشم باهاتون همکاری کنم .
بنده مدرک رسمی از شرکت Alias دارم .
اگه بخواهید میتونم object های بازی را براتون طراحی کنم .
در ضمن تخصص اصلی من برنامه نویسی به زبان C هست .
سوالی داشتید در خدتمت .
میتونید توی این سایت بیایید من رییس انجمن برنامه نویسان C هستم .(البته در این سایت :چشمک:  )
خوشحال میشم توی تیمتون همکاری کنم .
http://www.irforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=21
با مراجعه به این سایت ما از انتقادات و پیشنهادات خود مطلع سازید .

----------


## kochol

سلام چه طوری؟
اتفاقا امروز من اولین نسخه Kochol game engine را که نسخه 0.0.1 هست ساختم و داشتم تست می کردم.
موتور ما یه دیالوگ باکس داره که وقتی لود می شه می تونی از تو کمبو باکس هایی که داره مشخصات صفحه را انتخاب کنی ولی نمی دونم چرا که پشت صفحه اش هیچی نداره یعنی پس زمینه کاملا شفاف هست و حتی میله ابزار هم نداره.
اگه خواستی سورس ها رو دریافت کنی باید از cvs استفاده کنی که تو سایت http://www.irangamedev.com توضیح داده ام.

ما به افرادی زیادی برای ساخت انجین احتیاج دارم ولی به افرادی که خودکار هستند بیشتر احتیاج  دارم.

----------


## ali38del

سلام
آقا من هم حاضرم که این کار رو بکنم.
فقط من توی برنامه نویسی بازی تازه کارم.
اگه کمکم کنید منم هستم.

----------


## aakh1361

کوچول عزیز ساختن این موتور رو بهت تبریک می گم امیدوارم توسعه پیدا کنه
موفق باشی

----------


## kochol

همون چیزی که می خواستم یکی نوشت
هر چی خواستی از من بپرس تا تو هم وارد گروه ما شوی
ولی باید پشت کار داشته باشی

----------


## ali38del

کوچول جان منظورت من بودم.

----------


## kochol

بله منظورم شما بودید.

----------


## ali38del

ببین من عاشق برنامه نویسی ام.
حالا هر جوری تو بگی من شروع میکنم.

----------


## Shaya

سلام به همه دوستان،
این بحث را زمانی من شروع کردم و بعدش دوست عزیزم، کوچول به من ملحق شد. متاسفانه درگیر کار خیلی شدید شدم به طوریکه حتی نتونستم اینجا سر بزنم. امروز که دوباره این سایت را بازدید می‌کردم، باورم نمی‌شد که این بحث اینقدر داغ شده باشد و اینهمه افراد علاقه‌مند را ببینم. خیلی خوشحالم و امیدوارم به زودی منهم به گروه بپیوندم. البته کوچول از همان روز اول فعالیتش را شروع و انصافاً خیلی خوب پیش رفت. من واقعاً از پیشرفت او لذت می‌بردم و می‌برم. امیدوارم همگی باهم کاری خوب ارائه دهیم. (که اگر بازی‌هم در نیامد، دوستی و تجربه و ...) خواهد داشت.

----------


## kochol

ali38del@
سلام
خوب پس به این سوال ها جواب بده.
1. چند سالته اینه برای این می پرسم که ببینم سرت خلوته یا نه.
2. ++C بلدی.
3. اینگلیسی بلدی.
Shaya@
سلام
اول تشکر می کنم به خاطر لطفی که به من داری البته نباید دوستتو بفروشی که تو هم این کارو نکردی
دوم یه ارزو برات می کنم که کارت خلوت تر و درامدت بیشتر بشه که بتونی با ما همکاری کنی.

----------


## ali38del

کوچول جان من متولد 1361 هستم.
C++‎ هم تغریبا بلدم ولی تو سی شارپ خیلی بهترم.
متاسفانه در مورد زبان انگلیسی مشکل دارم.البته سعی دارم این مشکلو حل کنم.فقط وقت کم دارم.
من دانشجوی کامپیوتر هستم و تو دانشگاه چند تا تحقیق در مورد گیم انجام دادم و ویه چیزایی از برنامه نویسی گیم میدونم. ولی می خوام اصولی یاد بگیرم.
البته به کمک شما.
با آرزوی موفقیت.

----------


## kochol

سلام چه طوری
می خوای تو کدوم قسمت فعالیت کنی.
مثلا ریاضیات و فیزیک یا نتورکینگ یا حتی اگه مایل بودی پورت به لینوکس یا مثل همه دوست داری دایرکت ایکس یادبگیری

----------


## kochol

به نظر من مشکل زبانت هم با 10 صفحه از کتاب اینگلیسی خوندن حل می شه.
فقط اگه 10 صفحه با دقت بخونی که خیلی هم ممکنه طول بکشه ولی بقیش حل می شه.

----------


## ali38del

خوب بگو چی کار بکنم و از کجا شروع کنم.
ببین با سی شارپ کار کنم یا برم دنبال سی پلاس پلاس؟

----------


## kochol

به نظر من برو دنبال سی++ چون خیلی منابع بیشتری داره تا سی#
بعد ما در ساخت موتور بازیمون از سی++ و اسمبلی استفاده می کنیم نه سی# البته شاید گیم ادیتور رو با سی# ساختیم که من خودم دات نت رو خوب بلدم.
تگفتی تو کدوم قسمت می خواهی کار کنی.

----------


## ali38del

ببین من هم  خیلی دوست دارم رو دایرکت ایکس کار کنم .ولی متونم همزمان رو یکی از بخشهای دیگه هم کار کنم .

----------


## ali38del

راستی اگر ebook خوب در مورد C++‎ داری به من معرفی کن .

----------


## kochol

خیلی خوبه
این هم لینک ایبوک
http://www.persian-designers.com/for...pic.php?t=1184

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

ببینین این کتاب ها به دردتون می خوره ؟
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...29&page=16#635

اگه کتاب دیگه ای خواستین بگین تا براتون پیدا کنم
من عاشق گیم پروگرمینگ هستم ولی متاسفانه اصلا وقتشو ندارم :(

----------


## ali38del

خیلی ممنون. عالی بود.
خوب حالا بگین چی کار کنم.

----------


## hosseinataeefard

من هم در صورت لزوم همکاری خود را اعلام می کنم 
3dmax , پوزر ,  در حال اموزش  C++‎
البته اگر هنوز دیر نشده باشد

----------


## HERMES

منم هستم               
 من هم 3d max   بلدم هم VB.NET  و VB 6                                                       
arya_joker@yahoo.com

                                                                                                    ARYA   METAL

----------


## kochol

> سلام : پس چرا شروع نمی کنیم آقا کوچول ؟ من تصمیم دارم رو داستان بازی کار کنم


سلام
اگر واقعا تصمیمت جدی هست بیا و این کتاب را مطالعه کن حرف نداره توضیحی که خود نویسندش داده برای کتاب اینه که گفته بازیسازها برای این اطلاعات می میرن.
از اینجا دانلودش کن.
http://www.flazx.com/directdownload1220.php

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من #C و ++c  بلدم . اما از بازی سازی هیچی نوفهمم . اگه به درد می خورم و کلا سر کاری نیستید و وسط کار بیخیال نمیشید . هر کاری بگید می کنم

----------


## Yalda2005

مرسی دانلودش می کنم

----------


## ali38del

با سلام.
آقای کوچول ببین میتونی یه دید کلی در مورد ساخت Game Engine به من بدی.

----------


## kochol

سلام
خوب البته هنوز هم اطلاعات خودم راجع به این مسله کامل نیست. ولی از یه دید کلی بررسی می کنم.
1. اولین کاری که باید بکنه اینه که باید بتونه تصاویر سه بعدی را رندر بگیره که مهمترین بخش یک انجین همینه.
2. در بازی چیزهای دیگری هم هست مثل خوندن دکمه های کی بورد پس انجین باید بتونه ورودی ها رو دریافت کنه و به بازی بفرسته تا در اونجا تصمیم گرفته بشه باهاش چی کار باید کرد.
3. در یک موتور بخشی هم برای شبیه سازی صداهای سه بعدی و کلا پخش موزیک بازی و صداها باشه.
4. بخشی هم برای بازی های تحت شبکه و اینترنت باید باشه.

البته یک موتور بازی باید تمام کارهای بالا رو بتونه ساده کنه و چیزی که همیشه باید در نظر داشته باشید اینه که مهمترین قابلیت یک انجین قابل استفاده مجدد بودن ان هست.

ساخت یک انجینی تا همین جا هم برای ما بسیار افتخار امیز هست ولی مطمینا این موتور زیاد کاربر و استفاده کننده نداره. چون یک موتور به یک سری ابزار گرافیکی داشته باشه که بشه بدون برنامه نویسی با اون موتور بازی ساخت.

1. یک GAME EDITOR اولین انها هست که بشه توش دقیقا محیط بازی را ترسیم کرد و اشیا و کاراکتر ها را به بازی اظافه کرد و فیزیک هم که داشته باشه که دیگه حرف نداره.
2. یک زبان اسکریپت نویسی داشته باشه که بشه تو همون ادیتور به بازی کد اظافه کرد و بدون کامپایل اجرا بشن تبلیغ یک انجینی رو دیدم که اسکریپت نویسیش هم تو محیط گرافیکی بود خیلی چیز توپی بود.

دیگه اگه بخوام بیشتر خوردش کنم باز بر می گرده به بهینه کردن قسمت های گرافیکی موتور.
امیدوارم دید کلی داده باشم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## ali38del

سلام
کوچول جان خیلی ممنونم از اینکه وقت میزاری.
راستش من به غیر از شما دیگه کس دیگه ای رو نمی شناسم که ازش کمک بگیرم.
مرسی.

----------


## BitMap

سلام 
من C#‎.net و c\C++‎ و vC++‎ بلدم
بازی سازی هم کمی بلدم
با game maker و 3d game stdio و directX هم کمی کار کردم
الان هم دارم openGL یاد می گیرم
اما به طور حرفه ای بازی نساختم

خیلی دوست دارم با شما همکاری کنم و ضمن افزایش اطلاعاتم دانسته هایم را هم
منتقل کنم

----------


## BitMap

راستی
 اسمبلی - Html - Asp- Java Script - VBScript هم بلد هستم

----------


## mmokhtari

من قبلا عضو شدم ولی فکر کنم این اولین پست من در اینجا باشه.
من vb کارمی کنم vb.net رو هم بلدم . یه کمی سی پلاس پلاس کار کردم (همین طور پی اچ پی و ای اس پی دات نت و اچ تی ام ال برای ساخت سایت بازی)

ولی بی زحمت مثل گروه های دیگه ای که دیدم بی خیال نشید . :گریه:

----------


## mmokhtari

در ضمن من با موتور game maker هم کار کردم .
تا حدودی هم reality factory.

----------


## farshadf

khaste shodam az bas ba database o ina kar kardim khili dos daram ye game besazam khili hal mide age mishe mano ham to jaameton ghabol konin man ba java vb vb.net  C ++ ashenaee daram :D

----------


## aidinwashere

پس چی شدین؟
کجا رفتین ...

----------


## آقا بهنام

آقا ما هم هستیم رو کمکه ما هم حساب کنید

----------


## masoodp666

من بسیار به Game علاقه دارم و عاشق و دیوانه شم.
VB.NET کار کردم و 3DMax و Photoshop و ... را هم مقداری کار کرده ام. در مورد موتور بازی و ... اطلاعات زیادی ندارم و بسیار دیوانه ی این هستم که روش کار کنم
اینم بگم که بسیار سریع یاد میگیرم. اگه دیر نشده !
به من بگید باید چیکار کنم ؟ البته اگر هنوز هستید.

----------


## rostamkhani

منم با بازیهای کامپیوتری بازی کردم هرکی میخاد کل ماشین بازی میندازم 
 اگه تو نوشتن بازی یا نوشتن قسمتی از الگوریتماش مشکل داشتین در خدمتیم

----------


## kochol

سلام
خیلی خوشحالم که دوستانی با اشتیاق شما رو می بینم ولی من الان خیلی کم به اینترنت سر می زنم ولی روی این مسله کار می کنم روزی 2 تا 12 ساعت و دلگرم تر شدم که دلسرد نشدم.

خوب من می خوام با ساخت بازی های ساده چه دو بعدی یا سه بعدی فرقی ندارم کارمو پیشرفت بدم پس اگه ایده ای یا داستان بازی دارید بدهید تا یه بازی ساده بسازیم

اگه می خواهید همکاری کنید اول سی++ بعد دایرکت ایکس یا اپن جی ال
به برنامه نویس یا کسی که بلد باشه با لینوکس کار کنه هم لازم داریم
بعد گرافیست و موسیقیدان و ... هم نیازمندیم 
منتظرم

----------


## alinaghiha

دوستان منم مایلم
سی و سی ++  رو تا حد خوب کار کردم البته تو مد گرافیک اونم سه بعدی زیاد وارد نیستم

----------


## kochol

سلام
اونهایی که می خوان دایرکت ایکس یاد بگیرن کتاب Introduction to 3d game programming with directx9 رو بخونن.
کسانی که می خواهند Opengl یاد بگیرند کتاب opengl super bible 3rd edition رو بخونن.
ایبوک ها رو هم می تونید از سایت ebooksclub.org دانلود کنید.
موفق باشید منتظر نظراتتون رو راجع به یه بازی ساده هستن

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
من امیر صادقی هستم
من با زبانهای vb , vb.net , C#‎ ,html , java , ..... کار کردم
ولی تا حالا بازی سازی زیاد کار نکردم ولی اگه بخوام می تونم می خواستم ببینم اگه نیاز دارین بگید تا شروع کنم.
فعلا بای

----------


## amirsadeghi

اگر هم زودتر بگین ممنون میشم
چون من یه چند روز دیگه کلاسام شروع میشه 
زودتر شروع کنم بهتره
دست شما درد نکنه

----------


## kochol

سلام
خوب معلومه که به کمک شما نیاز داریم ولی دوست داری تو کدوم قسمت کار کنی.

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
واسه من فرقی نداره
ولی به زبان های vb.net و vb بیشتر کار کردم و بهتر می تونم حرفه ای کار کنم
اگه بدردتون می خوره در خدمت هستم

----------


## kochol

سلام
البته ما با زبانهای ++c کار داریم شما اگه بخواهید می تونید روی ریاضیات و فیزیک و یا هوش مصنوعی چیزی کار کنید که الگوریتم هاش مهم هست اگه من تونستم که پورت دات نت انجین رو بنویسم اونوقت میتونی رو ادیتورش کار کنی تا حالا 2 یا 3 بار سعی کردمو نشده.

----------


## amirsadeghi

باشه من در خدمتم

----------


## kochol

سلام
خوب پس اگه برات بگردم و کتاب پیدا کنم می خونیشون و به ما هم یاد می دی.

----------


## aidinwashere

منم هستم کوچول جان
یه فصل بزار، میخونیم.
حداقل من میخونم.
امتحانش مجانیه!
الان دارم یه کتاب دیگه میخونم ولی اگه شما مدیریت کن که بهتره.
شاید تیمی کار کردن رو یاد بگیریم.
یا علی.

----------


## kochol

سلام
اول بگو که چه چیزهایی در این رابطه ها بلدی منظورم ++c و ... هست.
دوم بگو تو چه قسمتی می خواهی کار کنی گرافیک ریاضیات فیزیک شبکه و اینترنت برای بازی های مولتی پلیر صدا و یا حتی input ها.

----------


## aidinwashere

من با ++C آشنا هستم ولی تجربه عملی با #C دارم.
بیشتر به گرافیک علاقه دارم، چون در موردش مطالعه هم دارم، از لحاظ تئوری زیاد مشکلی ندارم.
این ترم هوش هم دارم، در اون مورد هم فوق العاده علاقه مندم ولی اگه لازم بشه سراغ هرچیزی میرم.
الان هم دارم یه کتاب managed directx میخونم.
یه snake هم نوشتم با c و یک شطرنج.
:)
در ضمن، بازیکن قهاری هم هستم و شعور بازی دارم، چیزی که این شرکت ها میبینم ندارن و واسه همین بازی هاشون چرت میشه، چون نمیدونن با چه آدم هایی طرف هستن.

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
ببخشید یکم دیر جواب دادم درگیر کار بودم
آره اگه کتاب پیدا کنی من حتما می خونم و اگه در اون حد بودم چیزهایی که یاد گرفتم بهتون یاد می دم

----------


## kochol

سلام
aidinwashere:
شما چیزهای خوبی را بلد هستید ولی به نظر من تا نخواهیم بازی بسازیم هیچی رو جز قسمت گرافیکی و چندتا الگوریتم مربوط به اون نمی تونیم جلو ببریم چون اصلا حوصلمون نمی گیره البته مهمترین بخش گرافیک هست.
من راستش از نظر مدیریتی مشکل دارم ولی می تونم مثلا بگم که چه چیزهایی می خواهم تحقیق و ساختش با خودتون من هم تو این قسمت هر کمکی باشه می کنم.

می تونید از پیشرفت کار من توسط تاپیک زیر با خبر بشید.
http://www.irangamedev.com/modules.p...iewtopic&p=130

من دوست دارم خودکار باشید بشینید دو یا سه روز کدها رو بررسی کنید و ایده ها و نظراتتونو بگید و یا قسمتی را ادیت و یا قسمت جدیدی به انجین اظافه کنید.
اگه این طوری باشه خیلی خوب می شه.

سعی کنید هر روز به تاپیک بالا سر بزنید ضرر نمی کنید چون من در اونجا کارهایی را که انجام داده ام و یا دارم انجام میدم و یا قصد انجام ان را دارم می نویسم.
این طوری می تونید از نیاز های کار با خبر بشید و کمکی بکنید.

آقای صادقی من خودم هم هنوز اطلاعاتم کم هست ولی اگه کتاب خوبی پیدا کردم حتما می زارم. اگر هم که قصد یاد گیری سی++ داشتی که من یه راه سریع بلدم اونوقت کارهای بسیاری برای انجام هست.

 موفق باشید.

----------


## aidinwashere

سلام Kochol:
من فکر کنم نسخه 0.2 رو قبلا گرفتم، ولی چیزی سر در نیاوردم.
یه مدتی زمان لازمه که من مقدمات رو یاد بگیرم
در ضمن من الان دارم managed directx و #C کار میکنم که با کار شما زیاد نزدیک نیست
پیشنهاد میکنید همینو ادامه بدم یا بیام سمت ++c ؟
مرسی.

----------


## kochol

سلام
ببین نمی دونم اون تاپیکی رو که لینک داده بودم خوندی یا نه ولی معلومه که نخوندیش من برای نسخه 0.0.3 از اول کدها رو شروع کردم به نوشتن و این بار کدها خوانا تر و ساده تر و پر از کامنت حتی یه داکیومنت فنگلیش هم داره.
ولی کدها رو باید از cvs بگیری که سعی می کنم یه مقاله راجع به نحوه استفاده از cvs بنویسم و برات لینکش رو بزارم.
ببین 1. من فکر نکنم که زیاد برات سخت باشه که سی++ یاد بگیری ولی من به دو دلیل از vb.net اومدم به سی++ 1. نبودن کسی که بخواد با من همکاری کنه که البته هنوزم همون طوره البته من هنوزم امیدوارم که یکی پیدا بشه 2. کتابهای خیلی زیادی در این زمینه با سی++ هستند.

تو هم می تونی این دو تا موضوع را در نظر بگیری و انتخاب کنی که با سی# ادامه بدی یا نه.

من البته فکر کنم که تا ریلیز شدن نسخه 0.0.3 اگه همین طوری و تنها ادامه بدم یه 100 روز دیگه مونده.

----------


## aidinwashere

بابا من گفتم که نسخه 0.2 رو دارم اونم توضیحی نداره!
چرا میزنی؟!
:)

----------


## kochol

من منظور بدی نداشتم
ولی خوب من خیلی دوست دارم به انجینم قابلیت اسکریپت نویسی رو اظافه کنم اگه کسی دوست داشت در این باره تحقیق کنه این کتاب هست و به صورت پیام خصوصی لینک دانلودش رو هم می دم.
Game Scripting Mastery (Premier Press Game Development (Paperback))

As a game programmer, you realize the importance of creating stunningly realistic characters and captivating plots? players should lose themselves in your game. You also understand the attraction of modding, and recognize the need to design a game that allows players to reshape it to fit their own vision. So how do you create a game that is all things to all people? Through scripting?creating a custom-designed language. This comprehensive book contains everything you need to know in order to easily script and control your in-game entities and environments, as well as how to give players the ability to write mods and extensions. With a foreword by legendary game designer John Romero, Game Scripting Mastery is the serious game programmer's one-stop guide to scripting.

----------


## kochol

سلام
یه مقاله براتون نوشتم که چه طوری آخرین سورس ها رو دانلود کنید.
http://wiki.irangamedev.com/index.ph...3_%D9%87%D8%A7

----------


## aidinwashere

سلام
در مورد اسکرپت، کارمک هم با اسکریپت ها کار میکرد ولی از doom3 به بعد اونو کنار گذاشت.
من صاحب نظر نیستم، گفتم یه دید بهت بده.
بذار من با همین #C فعلا ادامه بدم، یه سری اصول رو یادگرفتم، اونوقت switch کردن راحت تره.
راستی road map داری؟
یه چیزی دیده بودم ولی خیلی خیلی خوشبینانه/دوربینانه [!] بود، مثلا تو 5نسخه بعدی چی ها میخوای اضافه کنیم؟
آیا میخوای انجین مخصوص کار خاصی باشه؟
آیا بهینه باشه واسه In door یا Out door؟
موفق باشیم.

----------


## kochol

سلام
اولا من به کارمک چی کار دارم. من دوست دارم اسکریپت داشته باشه همین. یا از اون بیشتر فکر کنم اگه پورت به دات نت داشته باشه از همه بهتره کی تو ایران با lau کار کرده.
خوبه با سی# ادامه بده من هم خودم همین راهو رفتم.
road map چی هست.
تو 5 نسخه بعدی احتمالا هماهنگی کامل انجین با زبان cg را اظافه خواهم کرد که هم با اپن جی ال کار کنه و هم با دایرکت ایکس.
نه مخصوص کار خواصی نمی خوام باشه ولی اگه قرار شد که باهاش بازی بسازیم مخصوص ان بازی امکاناتش را اظافه می کنیم.
البته من تصمیم دارم انجین برای هر دو محیط بهینه باشه ولی اول in door

----------


## zpprogramer

من هم تخصصم  3dmax . میتونین رو من حساب کنین

----------


## kochol

سلام
من یه دونه تاپیک جدید به اسم انجینم می سازم اگه کسی مردش هست دیگه اونجا بیادش جلو دیگه ببینیم می تونیم با هم کاری بکنیم یه بازی رو در نظر می گیریم و انجین رو بر مبنای اون جلو می بریم.

----------


## GrayFox.G

سلام، من هم مدتی ِ که روی ساخت بازی های کامپیوتری کار میکنم (البته در بخشبرنامه نویسی) و در این زمینه کتاب های زیادی دارم(که چنتاییشون رو خوندم...)، اولاینکه میخواستم بگم منم هستم، و دوم اینکه یک طرح درسی برای اوناییکه میخوان برنامهنویس بازی بشن گیر اوردم ایناهاشIntroduction 
There are a lot a people that dream about becoming game programmers and making their own games. Making games is not something you will learn overnight but knowing what books to read will help you to get there much faster. 

Before continuing I think I need to point out that this article is mainly about game *programming* not game design, about selling a game to a publisher, or about making levels or art for a game. It isn't possible to be good at it all so you should focus on what you want to be good at. In fact you will find that the selection of books in this guide focuses your attention mostly towards game engine programming, not gameplay programming. 

To learn game programming like the professionals you will need to know many things. The easiest way to get most of the this information is to take a degree in traditional Computer Science, but since that may not be an option for you the next best thing is to learn all you can from books and by programming games for fun. 

I will focus mainly on making games for the PC since that is the largest platform that is easy to get access to. Some of the later titles I list will also be about console programming. Console development requires a developer license (virtually impossible to get for hobbyists) so I will not focus on that here, but most of what you learn for the PC also applies to the consoles. 

The books are divided into categories. You should select the categories that interest you the most and begin there, but within each category you should read the books in the order they are listed. I have tried to list the most important categories first. 

If you are a kid or just want to get started fast this guide is probably not for you. In that case I recommend that you start with something more immediately rewarding like Dark Basic, Blitz Basic, or 3D game studio (Google them) 

About me: I am the Architecture Manager at Deadline Games where I manage the Engine team of 7 people. I have worked several years on the soon to be released game, Total Overdose. 

Step 1: Learn how to program C/C++‎ 

I assume that you have no previous programming experience, but a general flair for computers are assumed. 

You will have to learn how to program C and C++‎. C and C++‎ are the de facto programming languages used in game programming. Both languages are important so don't avoid C in favor of the more modern C++‎. I recommend learning C before C++‎. 

So let's start with C: 

An excellent C tutorial: 'C Primer Plus (4th Edition)'
The definitive guide to C (You need this!): 'The C Programming Language (2nd Edition)' 

And then go on to C++‎: 

An excellent C++‎ tutorial: 'C++‎ Primer Plus (4th Edition)'
An introduction and reference to C++‎ standard library: 'The C++‎ Standard Library : A Tutorial and Reference'
The definitive guide to C++‎: 'The C++‎ Programming Language (Special 3rd Edition)' 

To actually make any use of these books you need a C++‎ compiler. Although many good ones are available I personally prefer Microsoft Visual C++‎. Both version 6 and the .NET version are good. If possible buy the Professional Edition. 

Step 2: An introduction to game programming. 

Then I would recommend a newbie book to get feel of what is to come. This is just intended to let you get a feel of what goes into a game, how it is structured, and lets you make some small games yourself. The book focuses on 2D games on Windows using DirectX and that is a perfect valid way to start: 'Tricks of the Windows Game Programming Gurus (2nd Edition)'. This book doesn't go into complete depth so think of it as a beginner's guides. 

Step 3: Data structures and algorithms. 

At this point I highly recommend that you learn something about data structures, algorithms and complexity analysis; all of which are vital to the game programmer. One good book are: 'Introduction to Algorithms, Second Edition' 

Step 4: Graphics programming (2D and 3D) 

Next you will need to learn more about graphics theory & programming: 

First you will need some math skills: 'Discrete Mathematics: For New Technology'
A good book to give you a solid founding in graphics: 'Computer Graphics: Principles and Practice in C (2nd Edition)'
A book to teach more advanced things and about 3D engines: 'Real-Time Rendering (2nd Edition)' 

You will also have to learn how to use at least one graphics library. You should learn either DirectX or OpenGL: 

- For learning DirectX I recommend that you simply read the documentation that comes with the DirectX SDK. That is far better than the books written specifically about it.
- For OpenGL I recommend: 'OpenGL(R) Programming Guide: The Official Guide to Learning OpenGL, Version 1.2 (3rd Edition)' 

Step 5: Learn Windows Programming. 

You should also learn how to program Windows. I assume you want to make PC games. If you are working on other platforms you can skip this category and read some book for that platform instead. 

The definitive Windows programming guide: 'Programming Windows, Fifth Edition' 

Step 6: More on game programming. 

For tricks using in game programming you should read: 'Game Programming Gems (Game Programming Gems Series)', 'Game Programming Gems 2 (Game Programming Gems Series)', 'Game Programming Gems 3 (Game Programming Gems Series 3)', and 'Game Programming Gems 4 (Game Programming Gems Series) (Game Programming Gems Series)'. 

Other important stuff 

You will also need to know some common computer science things to really be a good game developer.
Artificial intelligence: 'Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (2nd Edition)' (and optionally: 'AI Game Programming Wisdom (with CD-ROM) (Game Development Series)')
Creatings compilers and scripting languages: 'Compilers'
And optionally some basic physics for games: 'Physics for Game Developers' 

Other good books you might want to take a look at:
Design Patterns: 'Design Patterns'
Processor architecture: 'Computer Organization and Design Second Edition : The Hardware/Software Interface'
Networks: 'Computer Networks' 

More about programming: 'Effective C++‎: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Programs and Design (2nd Edition)', 'More Effective C++‎: 35 New Ways to Improve Your Programs and Designs', 'Effective STL: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Use of the Standard Template Library', 'Modern C++‎ Design: Generic Programming and Design Patterns Applied', 'Code Complete, Second Edition', and 'Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code'. 

Console programming 

When you feel you are ready to learn something about console programming (except the X-box which is almost the same as a PC), you should read: 'Introduction to RISC Assembly Language Programming', 'See MIPS Run (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Computer Architecture and Design)' (Playstation 2), 'ARM Architecture Reference Manual (2nd Edition)' (Gamecube and Gameboy Advance). But it should be emphasized that programming for these machines requires a developer license - so don't read them until you have to. And don't try reading them until you have read at least one book about processor architecture. 

Tips for buying computer books 

Also, here is some tips for finding good computer books:
1. If the book contains many long code listings it is usually not good.
2. If the book comes with a CD-ROM it is usually not good. It is not that it is bad that the book comes with a CD-ROM - it is just that many books with a CD-ROM for some reason is not very good.
3. Stay clear of book titles containing words like "for dummies", "teach yourself XXX in XX days", etc. Those books are created to trick newcomers into buying them, but they are not as good as other books out there.
4. Look at the name of the publisher; this can tell you a lot about the quality of the book:
Publishers that make good computer books: IEEE, ACM, Springer-Verlag, Addison-Wesley, Prentice Hall, Morgan Kaufmann, MIT Press, Academic Press.
Average publishers (some good some bad books): Microsoft Press, O'Reilly, Premier Pr., Charles River Media, Wordware, SAMS.
Bad Publishers: M&T, Sybex, AP Professional, IDG.
اینم جزئیات کتاب ها(تقریبا تمام کتاب ها رو جمع آوری کردم به غیر از پنجشش تاشون..)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C Primer Plus (4th Edition)
by Stephen Prata
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The C Programming Language (2nd Edition)                                                                     
by Brian W. Kernighan, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C++‎ Primer Plus (4th Edition)                                                                                          
by Stephen Prata
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The C++‎ Standard Library : A Tutorial and Reference                                                        
by Nicolai M. Josuttis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The C++‎ Programming Language (Special 3rd Edition)
by Bjarne Stroustrup
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tricks of the Windows Game Programming Gurus (2nd Edition)                                          
by Andre LaMothe
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introduction to Algorithms, Second Edition
by Thomas H. Cormen, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Discrete Mathematics: For New Technology                                                          
by Rowan Garnier, John Taylor
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Graphics: Principles and Practice in C (2nd Edition)
by James D. Foley, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Real-Time Rendering (2nd Edition)
by Tomas Moller, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OpenGL(R) Programming Guide: The Official Guide to Learning OpenGL, Version 1.2 (3rd Edition)      
by Mason Woo, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DirectX SDK documentation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Programming Windows, Fifth Edition
by Charles Petzold
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems (Game Programming Gems Series)
by Mark Deloura (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 2 (Game Programming Gems Series)
by Mark A. Deloura (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 3 (Game Programming Gems Series 3)
by Mark Deloura, Dante Treglia (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 4 (Game Programming Gems Series)
by Andrew Kirmse (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (2nd Edition)
by Stuart J. Russell, Peter Norvig
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AI Game Programming Wisdom (with CD-ROM) (Game Development Series)
by Steve Rabin (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Compilers
by Alfred V. Aho, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Physics for Game Developers
by David M. Bourg
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Design Patterns
by Erich Gamma, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Organization and Design Second Edition : The Hardware/Software Interface
by David A. Patterson, John L. Hennessy
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Networks
by Andrew S. Tanenbaum
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Effective C++‎: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Programs and Design (2nd Edition)
by Scott Meyers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More Effective C++‎: 35 New Ways to Improve Your Programs and Designs
by Scott Meyers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Effective STL: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Use of the Standard Template Library
by Scott Meyers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Modern C++‎ Design: Generic Programming and Design Patterns Applied
by Andrei Alexandrescu
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code Complete, Second Edition
by Steve McConnell
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code
by Martin Fowler, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introduction to RISC Assembly Language Programming
by John Waldron - For PlayStation 2
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See MIPS Run (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Computer Architecture and Design)
by Dominic Sweetman - For PlayStation 2
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## GrayFox.G

سلام، من هم مدتی ِ که روی ساخت بازی های کامپیوتری کار میکنم (البته در بخش برنامه نویسی) و در این زمینه کتاب های زیادی دارم(که چنتاییشون رو خوندم...)، اول اینکه میخواستم بگم منم هستم، و دوم اینکه یک طرح درسی برای اوناییکه میخوان برنامه نویس بازی بشن گیر اوردم ایناهاش
Introduction 
There are a lot a people that dream about becoming game programmers and making their own games. Making games is not something you will learn overnight but knowing what books to read will help you to get there much faster. 

Before continuing I think I need to point out that this article is mainly about game *programming* not game design, about selling a game to a publisher, or about making levels or art for a game. It isn't possible to be good at it all so you should focus on what you want to be good at. In fact you will find that the selection of books in this guide focuses your attention mostly towards game engine programming, not gameplay programming. 

To learn game programming like the professionals you will need to know many things. The easiest way to get most of the this information is to take a degree in traditional Computer Science, but since that may not be an option for you the next best thing is to learn all you can from books and by programming games for fun. 

I will focus mainly on making games for the PC since that is the largest platform that is easy to get access to. Some of the later titles I list will also be about console programming. Console development requires a developer license (virtually impossible to get for hobbyists) so I will not focus on that here, but most of what you learn for the PC also applies to the consoles. 

The books are divided into categories. You should select the categories that interest you the most and begin there, but within each category you should read the books in the order they are listed. I have tried to list the most important categories first. 

If you are a kid or just want to get started fast this guide is probably not for you. In that case I recommend that you start with something more immediately rewarding like Dark Basic, Blitz Basic, or 3D game studio (Google them) 

About me: I am the Architecture Manager at Deadline Games where I manage the Engine team of 7 people. I have worked several years on the soon to be released game, Total Overdose. 

Step 1: Learn how to program C/C++‎ 

I assume that you have no previous programming experience, but a general flair for computers are assumed. 

You will have to learn how to program C and C++‎. C and C++‎ are the de facto programming languages used in game programming. Both languages are important so don't avoid C in favor of the more modern C++‎. I recommend learning C before C++‎. 

So let's start with C: 

An excellent C tutorial: 'C Primer Plus (4th Edition)'
The definitive guide to C (You need this!): 'The C Programming Language (2nd Edition)' 

And then go on to C++‎: 

An excellent C++‎ tutorial: 'C++‎ Primer Plus (4th Edition)'
An introduction and reference to C++‎ standard library: 'The C++‎ Standard Library : A Tutorial and Reference'
The definitive guide to C++‎: 'The C++‎ Programming Language (Special 3rd Edition)' 

To actually make any use of these books you need a C++‎ compiler. Although many good ones are available I personally prefer Microsoft Visual C++‎. Both version 6 and the .NET version are good. If possible buy the Professional Edition. 

Step 2: An introduction to game programming. 

Then I would recommend a newbie book to get feel of what is to come. This is just intended to let you get a feel of what goes into a game, how it is structured, and lets you make some small games yourself. The book focuses on 2D games on Windows using DirectX and that is a perfect valid way to start: 'Tricks of the Windows Game Programming Gurus (2nd Edition)'. This book doesn't go into complete depth so think of it as a beginner's guides. 

Step 3: Data structures and algorithms. 

At this point I highly recommend that you learn something about data structures, algorithms and complexity analysis; all of which are vital to the game programmer. One good book are: 'Introduction to Algorithms, Second Edition' 

Step 4: Graphics programming (2D and 3D) 

Next you will need to learn more about graphics theory & programming: 

First you will need some math skills: 'Discrete Mathematics: For New Technology'
A good book to give you a solid founding in graphics: 'Computer Graphics: Principles and Practice in C (2nd Edition)'
A book to teach more advanced things and about 3D engines: 'Real-Time Rendering (2nd Edition)' 

You will also have to learn how to use at least one graphics library. You should learn either DirectX or OpenGL: 

- For learning DirectX I recommend that you simply read the documentation that comes with the DirectX SDK. That is far better than the books written specifically about it.
- For OpenGL I recommend: 'OpenGL(R) Programming Guide: The Official Guide to Learning OpenGL, Version 1.2 (3rd Edition)' 

Step 5: Learn Windows Programming. 

You should also learn how to program Windows. I assume you want to make PC games. If you are working on other platforms you can skip this category and read some book for that platform instead. 

The definitive Windows programming guide: 'Programming Windows, Fifth Edition' 

Step 6: More on game programming. 

For tricks using in game programming you should read: 'Game Programming Gems (Game Programming Gems Series)', 'Game Programming Gems 2 (Game Programming Gems Series)', 'Game Programming Gems 3 (Game Programming Gems Series 3)', and 'Game Programming Gems 4 (Game Programming Gems Series) (Game Programming Gems Series)'. 

Other important stuff 

You will also need to know some common computer science things to really be a good game developer.
Artificial intelligence: 'Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (2nd Edition)' (and optionally: 'AI Game Programming Wisdom (with CD-ROM) (Game Development Series)')
Creatings compilers and scripting languages: 'Compilers'
And optionally some basic physics for games: 'Physics for Game Developers' 

Other good books you might want to take a look at:
Design Patterns: 'Design Patterns'
Processor architecture: 'Computer Organization and Design Second Edition : The Hardware/Software Interface'
Networks: 'Computer Networks' 

More about programming: 'Effective C++‎: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Programs and Design (2nd Edition)', 'More Effective C++‎: 35 New Ways to Improve Your Programs and Designs', 'Effective STL: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Use of the Standard Template Library', 'Modern C++‎ Design: Generic Programming and Design Patterns Applied', 'Code Complete, Second Edition', and 'Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code'. 

Console programming 

When you feel you are ready to learn something about console programming (except the X-box which is almost the same as a PC), you should read: 'Introduction to RISC Assembly Language Programming', 'See MIPS Run (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Computer Architecture and Design)' (Playstation 2), 'ARM Architecture Reference Manual (2nd Edition)' (Gamecube and Gameboy Advance). But it should be emphasized that programming for these machines requires a developer license - so don't read them until you have to. And don't try reading them until you have read at least one book about processor architecture. 

Tips for buying computer books 

Also, here is some tips for finding good computer books:
1. If the book contains many long code listings it is usually not good.
2. If the book comes with a CD-ROM it is usually not good. It is not that it is bad that the book comes with a CD-ROM - it is just that many books with a CD-ROM for some reason is not very good.
3. Stay clear of book titles containing words like "for dummies", "teach yourself XXX in XX days", etc. Those books are created to trick newcomers into buying them, but they are not as good as other books out there.
4. Look at the name of the publisher; this can tell you a lot about the quality of the book:
Publishers that make good computer books: IEEE, ACM, Springer-Verlag, Addison-Wesley, Prentice Hall, Morgan Kaufmann, MIT Press, Academic Press.
Average publishers (some good some bad books): Microsoft Press, O'Reilly, Premier Pr., Charles River Media, Wordware, SAMS.
Bad Publishers: M&T, Sybex, AP Professional, IDG.
اینم جزئیات کتاب ها(تقریبا تمام کتاب ها رو جمع آوری کردم به غیر از پنج شش تاشون..)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C Primer Plus (4th Edition)
by Stephen Prata
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The C Programming Language (2nd Edition)						
by Brian W. Kernighan, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C++‎ Primer Plus (4th Edition)								
by Stephen Prata
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The C++‎ Standard Library : A Tutorial and Reference					
by Nicolai M. Josuttis
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The C++‎ Programming Language (Special 3rd Edition)
by Bjarne Stroustrup
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tricks of the Windows Game Programming Gurus (2nd Edition)				
by Andre LaMothe
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introduction to Algorithms, Second Edition
by Thomas H. Cormen, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Discrete Mathematics: For New Technology					
by Rowan Garnier, John Taylor
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Graphics: Principles and Practice in C (2nd Edition)
by James D. Foley, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Real-Time Rendering (2nd Edition)
by Tomas Moller, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OpenGL(R) Programming Guide: The Official Guide to Learning OpenGL, Version 1.2 (3rd Edition)	
by Mason Woo, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DirectX SDK documentation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Programming Windows, Fifth Edition
by Charles Petzold
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems (Game Programming Gems Series)
by Mark Deloura (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 2 (Game Programming Gems Series)
by Mark A. Deloura (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 3 (Game Programming Gems Series 3)
by Mark Deloura, Dante Treglia (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 4 (Game Programming Gems Series)
by Andrew Kirmse (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach (2nd Edition)
by Stuart J. Russell, Peter Norvig
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AI Game Programming Wisdom (with CD-ROM) (Game Development Series)
by Steve Rabin (Editor)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Compilers
by Alfred V. Aho, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Physics for Game Developers
by David M. Bourg
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Design Patterns
by Erich Gamma, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Organization and Design Second Edition : The Hardware/Software Interface
by David A. Patterson, John L. Hennessy
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Networks
by Andrew S. Tanenbaum
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Effective C++‎: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Programs and Design (2nd Edition)
by Scott Meyers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
More Effective C++‎: 35 New Ways to Improve Your Programs and Designs
by Scott Meyers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Effective STL: 50 Specific Ways to Improve Your Use of the Standard Template Library
by Scott Meyers
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Modern C++‎ Design: Generic Programming and Design Patterns Applied
by Andrei Alexandrescu
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code Complete, Second Edition
by Steve McConnell
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code
by Martin Fowler, et al
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introduction to RISC Assembly Language Programming
by John Waldron - For PlayStation 2
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See MIPS Run (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Computer Architecture and Design)
by Dominic Sweetman - For PlayStation 2
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## GrayFox.G

آقااز لیست بالا من دو سالی هست که دنبال کتاب Real Time Rendering هستم، این کتاب در مورد مبانی ساخت Game Engine بحث میکنه کسی، و همچنین کتاب های سری Gems مجموعه از تجربیات گروه های ساخ بازی است، لیست بالا من این کتاب ها رو نتونستم گیر بیارم...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Discrete Mathematics: For New Technology
by Rowan Garnier, John Taylor
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Computer Graphics: Principles and Practice 
by James D. Foley, Andries Van Dam, John Hughes, Feiner 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Real-Time Rendering (2nd Edition)
by Tomas Moller, et al
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Game Programming Gems 3 (Game Programming Gems Series 3)
by Mark Deloura, Dante Treglia (Editor)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introduction to RISC Assembly Language Programming
by John Waldron
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
See MIPS Run (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Computer Architecture and Design)
by Dominic Sweetman
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## kochol

سلام
مطلب جالبی بود ولی این راه فکر کنم خیلی طول بکشه من که خودم هر کتاب رو 6 ماه طول می کشه بخونم.
اون کتابهایی هم که گیر نیاوردی احتمالا هنوز تبدیل به ایبوک نشده.

----------


## XS-Fe3C

سلام
ببخشید که تو بحث فضولی میکنم ولی چرا از موتورهای آماده استفاده نمی کنید مثلا بازی Counter strike را دیدید این بازی روی موتور half life ساخته شده که open source هست و خیلی ساده با یک جستجوی ساده همچیش پیدا میشه به نظر من که برای شروع عالی هست.
راستی من برنامه نویس VB هستم تو یزد گیم نت دارم و روی این گیم کار کردم خیلی ساده هست

----------


## seyedof

سلام
کتابهای دوم و سوم خیلی عالی هستند.
ممنون علی

----------


## vazric

سالام 
من بازی سه بعدی درست کردم 
یه سه بعدی کارم دارم .
اگر مایل هستید یک قراری بزاریم که همه باشن یه جای که بشه راحت باشیم و به نتیجه ای برسیم به منام خبر بدین یه تیم درست کنیم ... vazric@yahoo.com

----------


## amirsadeghi

سلام
اگه کتاب الکترونیکی هم سراغ دارین بزارین تا بقیه هم مطالعه کنن

----------


## kochol

> سلام
> اگه کتاب الکترونیکی هم سراغ دارین بزارین تا بقیه هم مطالعه کنن


با قوانین سایت مغایرت دارد.
--------------------



> سالام 
> من بازی سه بعدی درست کردم 
> یه سه بعدی کارم دارم .
> اگر مایل هستید یک قراری بزاریم که همه باشن یه جای که بشه راحت باشیم و به نتیجه ای برسیم به منام خبر بدین یه تیم درست کنیم ... vazric@yahoo.com


من که اماده همکاری هستم البته برای ساخت بازی از اول یعنی خودمون تکنولوژِیشو بدست بیاریم نه از موتور های آماده استفاده کنیم.

----------


## arash2016

با سلام 
من یک فلش کار حرفه ای هستم (البته در برنامه نویسی با فلش) و تا به حال چندین بازی نوشتم.
# cکار هم هستم ولی اصول بازی سازی را در این محیط ها هنوز تجربه نکردم.
از نظر گرافیست هم تامینم ولی هم پای برنامه نویس ندارم.
خوشحال میشم که اگر گروهی تشکیل بشه من هم عضو شوم.

----------


## m_shirwani

با سلام
برای شروع این فایل را ارسال کردم نگاهی بیندازید چون نتیجه دو سال کارم است.
با ادامه خواهید توانست یک بازی سه بعدی در هر حدی که خواستید بنویسید البته با کمی کار 
درضمن خواهید توانست در حالی که محیط بازی دوبعدی دارید آن را کاملا سه بعدی احساس کنید.
در ضمن برای کمک من هم حاضرم.

----------


## m_shirwani

فایل ضمیمه

----------


## rasoul_ras

عزیزم فقط می تونم بگم که از فکر VB  بیا بیرون vb  اصلا برای این کار مناسب نیست .
پیشنهاد : استفاده از ++ VC   و. OpenGl :متفکر: 
یا حداقل Net. Vs
یا Java

----------


## دانشمند جوان

سلام 
ما هم هستیم بسم الله اما فقط بگین از کجا می خواین شروع کنین؟ من هم VB6 و کمی هم ++C  دات نت کار می کنم و علاقه مندم که برنامه نویسی با دایرکت ایکس رو شروع کنم.

----------


## دانشمند جوان

سلام 
بچه ها اگه کتاب الکترونیکی مفیدی تو این زمینه کسی سراغ داره ممنون می شم اگه اونو به این آدرس برام بفرسته . راستی آقای XS-Fe3C می شه در مورد این بازی و بازی ساز های آماده بیشتر توضیح بدید؟ هدف رسیدن هر چه زودتر به مقصود است .    باتشکر  bye

----------


## دانشمند جوان

mahdi_dorcheh@yahoo.com

----------


## valipour1986

سلام دوست عزیز ... خیلی خوشحالم که می بینم یکی مثل خودم پیدا شد که می خواد تیم Game تشکیل بده ... خیلی دوست دارم باتون بتونیم همکاری داشته باشیم ... چرا که من خودم توی دانشگاه یک تیم تشکیل دادم و دارم آموزش میدم ... برای اینکه از نحوه کار با خبر بشی یه سری به وبلاگ من بزن ... حتما به من خبر بده ... http://valipour.blogfa.com/
ایمیل من : valipour@gmail.com

----------


## alinaghiha

منم  بورلند سی رو در حد حرفه ای کار کردم  پاسکالم بلدم سی شارپم تا حدودی وبی دات نتم کار می کنم
پس منم هستم PDFبالا جالب بود
ممنون

----------


## mojtaba_cpp

http://www.persian-designers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3667

----------


## rsheytoonak

سلام
اول باید مشخص کنید موضوع بازی چیه در چه سبکیه گرافیکش میخاید چطوری باشه با چه برنامه هایی میخاید کار کنید

----------


## zer0cool

سلام 
من تازه یک سال هستش که برنامه نویسی میکنم به زبان برنامه نویسی C تقریبا آشنایی دارم ولی مسلط  نیستم به زبان java آشنایی بیشتری دارم و چند تایی پروژه کوچیک  باهاش انجام دادم خیلی هم به جاوا علاقه دارم سعی میکنم در موردش مطالعه بیشتری انجام بدم به game programing هم علاقه دارم .آیا می تونم تو این پروژه با شما هم کاری کنم؟

----------


## astarawork

سلام
منم چند تا بازی مختلف ساختم
دارم روی یه بازی استراتژیک کار میکنم
به زودی یه چیزایی براتون قرار میدم
اتفاقا همش با ویژوال بیسیکه و من تونستم از این برنامه خیلی استفاده ها بکنم

----------


## MAN1988

سلام
 اسم من: "M.A.N" 
من تا حالا 2 تا بازی با تیمم ساختم(یکیFps ,یک ماشین)البته به فکر سومیشم هستم و دارم روش کار میکنم یک بازی استراتژیک ایرانی است ...فقط و فقط میخوام بگم آقای Shaya به این آسونی که تصور میکنی  نیست سعی کن زبان برنامه نویسیت رو به زبان ماشین نزدیک کنی و...

----------


## mohamad_maher

> سلام،
> چرا هیچ کس اینجا چیزی ننوشته؟ موضوع چیه؟ هیچ کس علاقه‌مند نیست؟
> 
> -- گودرز


 salam ba payeam C#‎ minevisam yek maya kar kheili khoob ham soragh daram
ba meilam tamas begir
maher_6042@yahoo.com

----------


## mohamad_maher

> سلام
> اسم من: "M.A.N" 
> من تا حالا 2 تا بازی با تیمم ساختم(یکیFps ,یک ماشین)البته به فکر سومیشم هستم و دارم روش کار میکنم یک بازی استراتژیک ایرانی است ...فقط و فقط میخوام بگم آقای Shaya به این آسونی که تصور میکنی نیست سعی کن زبان برنامه نویسیت رو به زبان ماشین نزدیک کنی و...


 barname nevis C#‎ mayel be hamkari
dar soorate tamayol ba meylam tamas begirid
maher_6042@yahoo.com

----------


## hserver

می گم یه تاپیک جدید بزنیم
توش بنویسیم یه بازی با این مشخصات و این روش می خوایم درست کنیم
علی علی کی یاره!

راستی کسی اینجا نمی خواد به من تو تکمیل موتور جدیدم کمک کنه؟

----------


## fazlnet

واسه هر مدل کاری هست رو من حساب کنید کن غیر برنامه نویسی با خانواده سی با برنامه های poser , photoshop il  هم کار میکنم

----------


## Saeed_script

من با #C  یک مقداری OpenGL کار کردم و به ساخت بازی هم علاقه دارم، در ضمن فکر کنم XNA مایکروسافت امکانات خوبی داشته باشد، اگه خواستید بازی بنویسید ما هم هستیم.

----------


## shaporty

سلام من مهدی صالحی هستم  ( باز هم )
میخواستم بگم که اگه قرار باشه این گروه راه بیوفته باید یه قراری داشته باشیم توی یه شهری یا  حتی در یاهو مسنجر ، نمیدونم شاید شما بهتر بدونید
ممنون

----------


## majidmjh

من یه بازی ساخته بودم ! توی برنامه نویس هم اپن سورس گذاشتم ! فوتبال 2 بعدی ! 183 بار هم دانلود شد !!

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=145490

اینم آخرین ورژن بازی برای دانلود :

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...0&postcount=11

----------


## donamin

سلام. من یه مدت با xna کار کردم و یه بازی دو بعدی ساختم. یه کمی هم با ogre کار کردم. یه کتابم در مورد Directx نوشتم. شاید بتونم همکاری کنم. اگه امکان همکاری بود بگین.

----------


## pswin.pooya

اسم کتابتون رو میشه بگید؟!

----------


## Ericestifler1

سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیز
من موسی هستم و همه ی نظرات را توی این مقوله خوندم و خیلی با همه ی شما موافقم. 2 سالی میشه کم و بیش با وی بی کار می کنم و الان یه 6 ماهی است که دیگه کار نمی کنم ولی از الان دوباره می خوام واقعاٌ شروع کنم. من استعداد خوبی برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی دارم. اگه از دست من کاری بر می آد خوشحال میشم به شما کمک کنم یا حد اقل شما را همراهی کنم. ( من خودم ویژوال را بدون کمک از کسی + یه مقدار کمک از اینترت تونشتم باهاش برنامه ای بنویسم که بتوان سی دی را رایت کرد) Burning  انجام دادم. و برای شرکت نرم افزاری چکاد که در حال نوشتن سیستم عامله کمک کردم.

از آنجایی که خواستن توانستن است می خوام با شما باشم.
اینم آدرس بلاگمه .... Www.homecode.blogfa.com هرچی توی این بلاگ دیدین /3 کنین تقریباٌ قدرت برنامه نویسی منو تخمین می زننین.

دوستان من حرفه ای نیستم ولی می خوام بهتون کمک کنم . در کل این همه اون چیزی بود که می خواستم بگم انشا الله توی پست های بعدی بیشتر با هم آشنا میشیم. اینجا چند فریم ؟ خواهشاٌ هر کسی اسمش را ذکر کنه
با تشکر : موسی بصیرت نیا

----------


## bghad1

با سلام خدمت تماميه استاداي اينجا...
مي دونم خيلي دير به اين تاپيك رسيدم ، اما خوب شايد واقعاً چند روز بيشتر نباشه كه اين تاپيك رو ديدم !!!
با اين حال ، بنده هم به نوبه ي خودم دوست دارم كه اگه كمكي ازم بر بياد دريغ نكنم و بتونم همراه و همكار شما باشم...
من برنامه نويس C#‎.net هستم اما متوسط...
و در حال حاضر دارم ++c و DirectX رو ياد مي گيرم ....
اما خواستم اعلام آمادگي كنم در زمينه ساخت و ميكس موزيك و صدا براي بازي...
البته اميدوارم كه كاري ازم بر بياد تا بتونم كمكتون باشم....
موفق باشيد....

----------


## keylogger

با  سلام دوستان من با دوستان هم محل داریم یک بازی مانند Flight Simulator می سازیم 
که موضوع اون NASA Simulator هست و شبیه ساز پرواز های فضایی می باشد تا چند روز دیگه دموی بازی که نصفه کاره هست رو میزارم

----------


## hamedmehdihamed

با سلام
من هم #C کار میکنم و خیلی علاقه مند به نوشتن بازی هستم ، هر کمکی که از دستم بیاد اجام میدم.
در ضمینه ی هوش مصنوعی هم اگه خواستین هستم.

----------


## bache_mahal

سلام دوستان. من هم با كمال ميل آماده همكاري هستم.
گرافيك ،‌تدوين فيلم براي صدا و سيما و اينجور كارا رو كردم. به درد دمو و اينها ميخوره.
برنامه نويسي سي شارپ هم تازه شروع كردم. قبلا پاسكال توپ مينوشتم. تجزيه تحليل  هم كار كردم.
به هر حال اگه احساس كرديد هرجايي از كار به درد ميخورم خبرم كنيد. يه ايميل بهم بزنيد حله.
iranboy9@yahoo.com

----------


## yavar00111

من هم دوست دارم بازی بسازیم ولی چیزی بلد نیستم بکارتون میام

----------


## com_eng_abasszadeh

salam doostan man C#‎ kar mikonam...karhay grafiki ham anzam dadam...agar mitoonam komaketoon bekonam ...khabarm konid
com_eng_abasszadeh@yahoo.com

----------


## MIDOSE

مدیران عزیز لطف کنند این تایپیک را قفل کنند، هر چند وقت یکبار این تایپیک میاد بالا و هیچ ارزش علمی نداره.
تایپیک مال چهار سال پیشه، این لاشش هم هر چند وقت یکبار تکونی می خوره و بعضی دوستان هم فکر می کنند زندست.

----------


## srayaneh

بسمه تعالی


شرکت سپنتا رایانه مهر ، طراح حرفه ای بازی ها و برنامه های رایانه ای ، در نظر دارد به منظور تکمیل کادر فنی خود اقدام به جذب تعدادی برنامه نویس و طراح حرفه ای در زمینه های زیر نماید :

1. برنامه نویسی پیشرفته ( C++‎ , .net و ... )
2. طراحی کاراکتر و انیمیشن ( Maya , 3D Studio Max و ... )
3. موتورهای گرافیکی ( Direct X , XNA , OpenGL و ... )
4. فارسی سازی ، اعمال تغییرات و برطرف کردن باگهای بازی
5. سایر برنامه ها و طرح های خلاقانه مناسب در طراحی بازی های رایانه ای

در همین راستا از متقاضیانی که در یک یا چند زمینه از زمینه های فوق تخصص کافی دارند دعوت می گردد تا رزومه ی کاری خود را به آدرس اینترنتی Sepanta.Rayaneh@gmail.com ارسال کنند. لطفا در رزومه ای که برای شرکت ارسال می کنید موارد زیر را قید نمایید :

1. نام و نام خانوادگی
2. سن
3. میزان تحصیلات / رشته تحصیلی
4. وضعیت تاهل
5. زمینه تخصص
6. سوابق کاری (در صورت وجود)
7. ایمیل و شماره تماس

با تشکر - شرکت سپنتا رایانه مهر

----------


## ax.dbyte

ببینم این شرکت شما یه سایتی چیزی نداره بریم فعالیتهاتونو ببینیم؟

----------


## AliyerEdon

...........................................

----------


## mahdi1373

سلام 
من هم یه برنامه نویس vb  و  vb.net هستم و خیلی هم به ساخت بازی علاقه دارم.
اگه بخواهید من هم با کمال میل همراهتون ام.

----------


## shaporty

من ميگم يكي سرپرستي تيم رو بعهده بگيره تا يه سايت هم براش راه بندازيم من خودم تمام كارهاي سايتش رو ميكنم

----------


## aidin68

سلام منم #C کار مي کنم اگه موافق  باشيد يا علي
بگيم و شروع کنيم :لبخند:

----------


## aidin68

يادم رفت اينم ايميلمه لطفا مم در جريان بگذاريد:
zoro_mas@yahoo.com

----------


## nasservb2

اعلام وجوووود!!!!!
vb6-project player
vb6-iranvideo-*.ir3 format
delphi-3d plan3-gl
gl -fizik1,2
dx -jtch3d
cpp-vahedselectSystem
dx8-naniEngin
,.....
این هم رزومه ی ما 
من کار با مایا مکس و کد رو خوب بلدم و اسکن هرسه نرم افزار رو با وی بی و دی ایکس لود کردم 
و جی ال هم وضعم خوبه چندتا پروجه ی دانشگاهی باهاش نوشتم 
وبلاگ من 
www.nasservb.blogfa.com
www.tcvb.blogfa.com

----------


## digizack

سلام دوستان ببخشید که سوالم با موضوع بیربطه ولی تو رو خدا کمکم کنید.
هر کی میاد اینجا لطفا هر طوری که می تونه جوابمو بده .مهم نیست چقدر درست بگید فقط اگه سایتی چیزی بلدید یا نمی دونم خلاصه هر راهنمایی که می تونید بکنید.مشکل من اینه که  دارم با OpenGL برنامه می نویسم ولی نمی دونم چطور باید جوی استیکو بهش ربط بدم.در واقع می خوام و مجبورم هر طور شده تو اپن جی ال با جوی استیک کار کنم.کمک کنید لطفا !!!

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوستان من خیلی معذرت می خوام به خاطر اشتباهی که در پست بالا کردم
> WPF مال C#‎‎ نیست بلکه جزء تواناییهای .NetFrameWork. حساب میشه که VB.net هم با اون کار میکنه اما من چون کارم با C هست یک لحظه اون اشتباهو کردم
> با ارزوی موفقیت


اشتباه که تو پست بالا زیاد داشتی:

1 . OpenGL فقط یه کتابخونه گرافیکی هستش نه یه ابزار مثلا بازی سازی.
2. نمی دونم (شاید اشتباه میکنم) ، ولی فکر نکنم OGL رو بشه توی DirectX SDK دید.


نظر من:
یه کار اصولی و حرفه ای یه ابزار حرفه ای هم میخواد. دایرکت خیلی خوبه کارها رو راحتر کرده و خیلی هم راحتر کرده اما به نظر میاد OpenGL از اون حرفه ای تر باشه. برای این حرف من هم دلیلهای زیادی وجود داره.

اما من برای بازی سازی DX رو پیشنهاد میکنم و به نظرم تو این مورد امکاناتش به مراتب کاربر رو راحتر کرده و این مساله خیلی خوبه. اما برای یه کار حرفه ای یا یه دموی حرفه ای و ... به شدت OpenGL رو پیشنهاد میکنم. خود nvidia هم خیلی از مثالها و دموهای معروف سالانه خودش رو با OpenGL عرضه میکنه که از جمله اونها میشه به dawn و nalu اشاره کرد و همین مطلب نشون دهنده خیلی چیزها هستش که از جمله اونها میشه به قدرتش اشاره کرد.

در مورد C#‎: 
دید بدی رو که برنامه نویسهای C به برنامه نویسهای C++‎ دارن و همون دیدی رو که برنامه نویسهای دلفی و C++‎ به vb کارها دارن و همون دیدی رو که کاربرهای حرفه ای لینوکس به ویندوز دارن رو برنامه نویسهای C++‎ هم به C#‎ دارن. به نظر من یه زبان و یه محیط قوقالعاده آماتور فراهم میکنه و به جای اینکه برنامه نویس رو به سمت قسمتهای سیستمی دقیق بکشه همه چیز رو روی یه فریم ورک پر از باگ پیاده سازی کرده و سعی کرده به برنامه نویس استفاده از کامپوننت رو یاد بده. در مورد سرعت هم بین C#‎ و VB.net فرق چندانی نیستش. اینکه یه ابزار باشه که کار راحتر بشه خیلی خوبه اما اینکه این ابزار دسترسی رو محدود کنه به شکلی که نتونی به غیر از اون از چیز دیگه ای استفاده کنی یه فاجعه برنامه نویسی حساب میشه. حتی C++‎ تحت دات نت هم خودش یه فاجعه هستش په برسه به C#‎ و یا Vb 

جمع بندی:
اگر میخوای حرفه ای باشی برو سراغ حرفه ای ها و هیچ وقت به این فکر نباش که از اول با یه ابزار مثل C#‎ ویا Xna جلو بری اینکار تنها باعث میشه عمرت رو هدر بدی. اگر قراره بعدا سویچ کنی  رو C++‎ . از همین اول اینکار رو انجام بدی خیلی خیلی بهتره.

----------


## سپول

بازم بحث های بین OpenGL و DirectX یا کدوم زبان بهتره ، اینها دیگه یه چیزهایی هست که بین برنامه نویس ها حل شده و تعصبی برخورد کردن باهاشون فقط وقتتون رو می گیره.
اولا gl و dx جفتشون فقط API هستند، جفتشون هم یک کار می کنند و کاربرد و کارشون هم معلومه. و همش به این بستگی داره که می خوای چی کار کنی. من فقط چیزهای کلی شون رو می گم و خود برنامه نویس بستگی به کاری که داره API مورد نظر رو انتخاب می کنه ...
مورد اول اینکه آقای pswin.pooya می گه DirectX آسونتر هست اصلاً همچین چیزی نیست، پایه جفتشون یکی هست و هیچ کدوم از اون یکی آسونتر یا سختتر نیست. احتمالاً منظور شما کتابخانه D3DX هست که تکسچر و مش لود می کنه توابع ریاضی داره و کارای دیگه ... که این کتابخانه جز کتابخانه کمکی Direct3D هست و ربطی به اصلیت اون نداره . مانند glu برای opengl (گرچه به اندازه D3DX کامل نیست) . کسانی که بخوان ازش استفاده می کنند کسانی هم که نخوان استفاده نمی کنند، که معمولا کسانی که کار حرفه ای تر بخوان انجام بدن استفاده نمی کنند چون محدودیت های خودش رو داره.

- نوع دستوری gl بر اساس C هست و دیزاینش هم extension ای هست که شما برای کارهای جدید توابع جدید تعریف می کنید و اون رو از درایور می گیرید. نوع دستور DX هم COM هست تو مایه های object oriented هست.
- DirectX فقط در پلتفرم های مایکروسافت کاربرد داره (windows و xbox) در صورتی که opengl در تمام پلتفرم ها کار می کنه.

- داکیومنت های همراه DirectX بسیار کاملتر از OpenGL هست و ساپورت بهتری در ویندوز داره

- درایور های کارت گرافیک ویندوز نیز با DirectX بیشتر تست شده اند و کلا بهتر کار می کنند از اونجا که بیشتر از 90% بازی های ویندوز بر اساس directx نوشته می شوند. لطفاً به nVidia هم گیر ندین که opengl رو بهتر ساپورت می کنه یا درایورش بهتر هست، این بحث مال قبل از نسل DX9 بود. البته درایور های nVidia همچنان در gl خوب هست اما در مورد ATI می شه گفت درایور های GL اش اصلاً قابل مقایسه با DX نیست، با توجه به اینکه کارت های ATI هم در بازار جدیداً زیاد شده فکر نکنم بشه راحت چشم پوشی کرد از این قضیه.

- opengl برای کار با نرم افزارهای CAD و دیگر نرم افزارهای غیر بازی کاربرد آسانتر و بهتری داره.

- directx از نسخه 10 به بعد یه جورایی از نظر تعریف تکنولوژی از gl جلو افتاد و استاندارد ها و تکنیک های جدید خودش رو به کارت گرافیک ها تحمیل کرد. در واقع در حال حاضر ابتدا directx نسخه جدیدی معرفی می کنه سپس کارت های گرافیکی که اون تکنولوژی رو ساپورت بده بیرون میاد. و سپس شرکت های سازنده کارت گرافیک extension هایی که روی gl هم همون کار رو انجام بده رو درایور هاشون می دن. یه زمانی opengl این کار رو با ARB انجام می داد که الان به دلیل هزینه های مایکروسافت این حرکت رو directx انجام می ده.
nVidia هم یکی به خاطر multi-platform بودن GL و کامپایلر CG خودش هست که توسعه داده، در ضمن یک framework داره که تحت gl هست که دمو هاش رو می سازه، این ربطی به حرفه ای تر بودن OpenGL نیست، صرفاً به خاطر مالتی پلتفرم بودن و open تر بودن به دلیل استفاده از کامپایلرهای شیدر دیگه و Extension ها هست. 

کلا این کاریه که تقریباً تمام برنامه نویس های دنیا انجام می دن و یک چیز حل شده هست، اگه برای ویندوز یا Xbox می خواهید بازی درست کنید الان دیگه DirectX حرف اول رو می زنه و بهترین انتخاب هست و اگه می خوایین خیلی high-tech جلو برین در زمینه گرافیک (که در ایران معمولاً این پیش نمیاد) directx هم اکنون با نسخه 11 اش دیگه high-tech ترین هست.

اگه برای پلتفرم های دیگه هم می خواهید نرم افزارتون کار کنه مثل mac و linux واضحه که opengl تنها و بهترین انتخاب هست.
اگه برای نرم افزارهای غیر گیم مثل CAD، طراحی یا هر چیز دیگه می خواهید چیزی درست کنید بهترین انتخاب opengl هست، گرچه 3dsmax هم اکنون در رندر direct3d بهتر جواب می ده ولی کلاً opengl همچنان در این نرم افزارها بهترین انتخابه.

--------------------------
در مورد زبان هم هر موقع یک موتور و گیم سه بعدی معروف در بازار پیدا کردید که با زبانی مثل delphi یا VB یا C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ نوشته باشن اون موقع می تونید روش تجدید نظر کنید. دیگه بحثی نداره این قضیه.
C#‎‎‎‎‎‎ البته با وجود XNA برای شرکت های تازه کاری که می خواهند بازی های ساده و کم هزینه درست کنند و در Xbox liveهم اون رو پخش کنند همچنان انتخاب خوبی هست ولی به درد کارهای پیشرفته و سنگین نمی خوره.
JAVA هم در زمینه بازی های موبایل انتخاب خوب هست.
FLASH هم برای بازی های ساده تحت وب و حتی ادونچر ساده (machinarium رو کسی بازی کرده؟) انتخاب خوبی هست.
در بقیه موارد مخصوصاً بازی های سه بعدی یا احیاناً کار پیدا کردن در شرکت های بازی سازی، به جز C++‎‎‎‎‎‎ به زبان دیگه ای فکر نکنید.

----------


## kochol

با تشکر از آقا سپول
خواهشن دیگه این بحث ها رو جمع کنید

من هم یه مورد رو اضافه می کنم.

اگر شما بخواهید به قابلیت های جدید دسترسی پیدا کنید باید در دایرکت ایکس به سراغ یه ورژن جدید تر بروید مثلا برای استفاده از شیدر 4 باید حتما از dx 10 به بالا استفاده کنید و با dx9 نمی تونید ولی در اپن جی ال این طوری نیست.

البته جدیدا اپن جی ال سخت شده مثلا ممکن است که با استفاده از opengl 3 یه سری از کدهای قبلی کار نکنن این طوری هم احتمالا مجبورید دو تا کد بزنید.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> البته جدیدا اپن جی ال سخت شده مثلا ممکن است که با استفاده از opengl 3 یه سری از کدهای قبلی کار نکنن این طوری هم احتمالا مجبورید دو تا کد بزنید.


این مورد رو کاملا قبول دارم اما اگر بخوایین یه ذیزاین کاملا بر اساس شیدر و موارد جدید بزنید OpenGL 3 خیلی بهتر و راحتر از OpenGL 2 عمل میکنه.

----------


## ax.dbyte

بازم سلام خوشحالم که این تاپیک هنوز در جریانه. مسئله ای که می خواستم مطرح کنم اینه که من دنبال کل کل نبودم و یا اینکه برای حال گیری مسئله ای رو عنوان کرده باشم. اما در جواب فرمایشات عزیزان،اون عزیزی که حتی ++C رو هم یک فاجعه میدونن ممکنه خواهش کنم پس چه زبانیو برای استفاده از بهترین و سریعترین و قویترین و .... توابع و متد های برنامه نویسی سراغ دارن؟ اگر منظور شما جاوا و ... است که ای بابا . 
اما اون عزیزی که خورشت پرملات و رنگینی از اطلاعاتو تو پستشون ریختن می خواستم بگم این که ما بنشینیم و فق در نگاه یک نظاره گر از دور نسبت به افق های خیلی دور تفکراتی دست نیافتنی داشته باشیم اشتباست که یک نمونه اش رو خودتون اشاره کردید"(که در ایران معمولاً این پیش نمیاد)" یا اینکه صحبت از پلت فرم هایی که هنوز به ایران بعضی حتی وارد هم نشده اند . و البته اگه ما در مورد هر حرکتی که می خوایم انجام بدیم از همون اول همش نه بیاریم که این نمیشه و این فلان مشکلو داره و غیره هیچ وقت دست به کاری نمیزنیم . و هیچ وقت به موفقیتی نمیرسیم.
من خودم هیچ وقت فکر نمیکردم که شرکت macromedia بیاد با چهار تا دستور ساده line,fill,circle,... نرم افزاری طراحی کنه و اونقدر هم پرطرفدار بشه اگه به ما میگفتن بیا روش کار کنیم حتما میگفتیم ای بابا این روزها با اومدن سیستمهای 3d کی میاد این جور بازیهای رو انجام بده و رو  بار سنگین دست میذاشتیم نتیجه اینکه حتی افتخار حمل سبک هم نصیبمون نمیشد.

اما جدای از همه این بحثها من بیشتر میخواستم بازکنم با توجه که بحث بازیهای سبک فلش و پر طرفدار بودنشو که می خوام روش صحبت کنم هم پیش اومد اینه که قابلیت کد نویسی 3D با حجمهایی حول و حوش همون swf توی NetFramework. گذاشته شده یا لااقل در خلق این قابلیت تلاشهای ارزنده ای شده که میتونه دری باشه برای حرکتی که کمی جلوه داشته باشه
وقتی شما به بازیهای فلش دقت میکنید همونطور که میدونید حتما باید فلش پلیر رو سیستمتون نصب باشه که چراشو بهتر از من میدونید. اما اگه همون فایل با همون گرافیک بخواد به صورت مجزا رو سیستمتون نصب بشه برای برای هر بازی شما حداقل احتیاج به حجمی برابر flash player + swf دارید و بزارید خیلی خلاصه بگم شما اگه بخاید به کسی غذا بدید آیا بهتره که هر کس سفره ای و ظرفی و ... ای داشته باشه و شما فقط اون غذارو توش بریزید یا اینکه برای هر غذایی خودتون ظرف و غیره هم بهش بدید؟ macromedia اینکارو شروع کرد تا حدی جلو رفت استفادشو هم کرد حالا MS دست به کار شده و مشابه اونو توی فضای 3D در اختیار شما قرارا داده میتونین روی مزایای چنین سیستمی خودتون فکر کنین.. مخصوصا اینکه بخواد نرم افزارهای ما امکانات NetWork داشته باشه آینده ای که پیش بینی میشه اینه که بزودی مثل نقل و نبات میتونید 3D Game های زیادی (البته نه در حد بازیهایی که تو خونه بازی میکنید ) رو مثل نقل و نبات گیر آورده  و به صورت Online رو سایتهای      _  اون وریها/شما _       بازی       _  کنید/کنند_.
من میخواستم تنها این بحث رو توی تاپیک بازکنم جنگGl, glx, dx,... دیگه برای ما اصلا به جا نیست.
کماکان حرف و سخن بسیاره اما بیشتر سرتونو درد نمی آرم فعلا

----------


## smh1988

آخرش چی شد !
کی داره با کی بازی می نویسن ! با چی تو چه محیطی ؟
من تازه اومدم ولی وقتی پست ها رو خوندم به خدا هیچی نفهمیدم !
یه بزرگتر نتیجه گیری کنه  !

----------


## nnaashshenas

salam, kesi ,mikhad 3d besaze man ye  ja midonam ke daran tim jam mikonan, to shabake amozesh  chan nafar hastan herfei kar mikonan barnameharo donbal konin to in shabake komaketon mikonan, man nazaram ine age pol mikhay to iran bazi sazi mani nadare vaghti mishe copy zad rahat, barname nevisi behtare bara bazi nabashe...

----------


## amir22448

> سلام،
> چرا هیچ کس اینجا چیزی ننوشته؟ موضوع چیه؟ هیچ کس علاقه‌مند نیست؟
> 
> -- گودرز


من می تونم تو برنامه نویسی و هوش مصنوعی کمکتون کنم.همینطور که Kochol گفتند صبور باشید.اگه می خواید یه تیم تشکیل بدیدنباید تو یه فروم اقدام کنید.باید مثل همون تبلیغی که در سایت barnamenewvis.org هست آگهی بزنید.یا اگر می خواهید به وبسایت هایی که برنامه نویسی یا گرافیک کار می کنند با آن ها تماس بگیرید یا ایمیل بزنید و اگر در طراحی گرافیک مهارت دارد آن را به عنوان طراح گرافیک استخدام کن.
البته من می خوام به عنوان برنماه نویس و هوش مصنوعی کمکت کنم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## parsa rostami

سلام دوست عزیز من هم با شما موافقم و دوست دارم یک تیم برای ساخت بازی تشکیل دهیم  من زیاد با کدنویسی اشنا نیستم ولی با گیم میکر کار کردم اگر شما هم موافق هستی یک تیم تشکیل بدهیم

----------


## parsa rostami

باسلام خدمت همه 
من هم با نظر شما موافق هستم 
من زیاد با کدنویسی اشنا نیستم ولی با ویژوال بیسیک 6 و گیم میکر زیاد کار کردم 
اگر همه موافق هستید به نام خدا کار را شروع کنیم

----------


## parsa rostami

با سلام خدمت همه 
من هم با نظر شما موافق هستم
دوست دارم یک تیم ساخت بازی تشکیل دهیم 
من زیاد با کد نویسی اشنا نیستم ولی با گیم میکر و ویژوال بیسیک زیاد کار کردم 
اگر همه اماده هستید به نام خدا کار را شروع کنیم

----------


## Craker

> سلام،
> من گودرز هستم. سالهاست که با VB6 و VB.Net کار می‌کنم. به مبحث بازی‌های کامپیوتری علاقه‌مند هستم و زمانی یک Engine معمولی با DirectX 7 نوشتم. خیلی دوست دارم که یک بازی کامپیوتری (حتی نوع ساده آن) را بنویسم. از تمام کسانی (برنامه‌نویسان - گرافیست‌ها - آهنگ‌سازانی) که به این موضوع علاقه‌مند هستند، خواهش می‌کنم اعلام آمادگی کنند، که یک تیم تشکیل بدهیم و یک بازی بسازیم. این مقوله خیلی جای کار دارد. منتظر اعلام نظر شما دوستان عزیز هستم.


سلام  اول از همه حرفام رو با یه نقل قول از سردبیر مجله ی بازینما شروع میکنم *: «*  دوستی میگفت که در ایران همه ی کار ها با یه موجی همراه هست ... مثلا یک  روزی Fast Food زدن مد شده بود و همه ی مردم حس کردن که سود زیادی داره .  بعد از اون همه ی خیابون ها و کوچه ها پر شده بود از Fast Food های رنگارنگ  و بی کیفیت ! یک روز زمین خریدن توی دهات مد شده بود . یک روز خرید دلار ،  سکه و ... در حال حاضر *خوشبختانه* یا *متأسفانه* بازی ساختن مد  شده ! هر کس فکر میکند با کمی مهارت در زمینه ی ساخت مدل سه بعدی و یک  انجین کرک شده میتواند بازی بسازد و کلی سود کند ! نتیجه ی آن هم میشود  بازار درهم و برهم بازی های ایرانی که خیلی از آنها را نمیتوان بیشتر از  نیم ساعت بازی کرد . این بازی های یک شبه باعث شدند تا دید جامعه ی گیمر  های ایرانی هم نسبت به بازی های ایرانی خراب شود . اکثر گیمر ها بازی های  ایرانی را به دید طنزآلود نگاه میکنند و این نگاه بازار بازی ها را روز به  روز خراب تر میکند . البته گروه های دیگری هستند که به طور حرفه ای مشغول  بازیسازی هستند و پیشرفت خوبی هم دارند *اما تعداد آنها کمتر از انگشتان یک دست است* و ... *»

یه وقتی به آقایون برنخوره این حرفو من نگفتم یه آدمی گفته که توی این حرفه است گروه های بازی چند حالت داره که یکیش همینه یک نفر میاد اینترنت و توی یک فروم ، تاپیک میزنه که میخوایم بازی بسازیم  به افراد زیر نیازمندیم ! بعدش چند نفر سریع عضو تیم میشن . همه چیز اول  خوب پیش میره بعد از یک هفته اعضا درخواست حقوق میکنن !!  مسئول گروه میگه اول از همه باید بازی رو بفروشیم بعدش سودش رو بین خودمون تقسیم میکنیم !   با این حرف چند نفر گروه رو ترک میکنن ... باقیمونده ی اعضا حداکثر یک ماه  گروه رو تحمل میکنن و چون هدفشون پول هست دیگه نمیتونن گروه رو تحمل کنن  . البته بعضی از این گروه ها برای اینکه هر چه زودتر به پولشون دست پیدا  کنن بازی نصفه ی خودشون رو منتشر میکنن و ... ( نتیجش رو توی مقدمه گفتم ! + پولی که بهشون میرسه رو به گدا بدی ، خود گدا یه مقدار دیگه از جیبش در میاره ، میزاره کف دستت بر میگردونه به خودت !  )ولی آیا هدف شما به دست آوردن مهارت با کمک یک دیگر هست ؟؟؟؟
 یا به دست آوردن 1ول ولی آخر همه ی این کارا باز هم به درآمد ختم میشه من نمیخوام توی تیم شما باشم ولی خوشحال میشم به عنوان یه دوست کمکتون کنم
خوب اگه خواستین بازی بسازین امیدوارم بازیی نسازین که آبروی گیم ایران رو ببره
*

----------


## GF_BJ_DF

سلام من (ناشناس) هستم  من که در حال اموختن OpenGL3.3 و هم من سی پلاس پلاس و سی حرفه ای هستم و هم من  در طراحی وب سایت تسلط دارم که این زبان ها بلدم اما کامل نیست اما مهم بلدم (،php5,css3,html5,java script)  وهم چند زبان دیگر مانند  پایتون 
من که کمک فیزیک نمی دم  چون من ناشناسم😂😂😂😂
اما جدی میگم 
و هم کامپیوتر ان قدر قوی ندارم 
اما می توان استفاده کردن و هم ما باید از لیونکس استفاده کنیم چون اول اپن سورس ، امنیت عالی دارد ، و هم کم از سیستم کامپیوتر استفاده می کند  
من که در حال اموختن گودوت هستم بنظر من ما باید موتور خودمون بسازیم  من تصمیم گرفتن یک موتور پیشرفته بسازم که هدف ان موتور ( ساده ، روشن کردن زبان C++‎ ، سه بعدی و دو بعدی پیشرفته ، و شکستن یونیتی و انریل انجین و اکسپورت کم حجم و سیستم مورد نیاز کم باشد با گرافیک فول اچ دی و جذاب  ) است
زبان های این موتور c ,C++‎, assmbliy تا موتور کم حجم باشد و با سرعت 
اما این موتور در تاریخ شروع کد نویسیش میکنم 1402,2,0 تا اطلعات کافی جمع کنم 
اگر خواستی من به گروه  بافزودی می توانید یک گروه تلگرام یا ایتا بسازیم ( من که مشخصات خودم نمی زارم مانند (شماره تلفن ) ها .......
ایمیل من : javed1e3@gmail.com

----------


## GF_BJ_DF

و هم ما می توانیم با استفاده از شبیه سازی مک 
و با استفاده از wifite کد مون کمپایل کنیم که در لیونکس 
( اما بدانید من از OpenGl استفاده می کنم اگر غیر از OpenGL استفاده می کنید من از گروه خارج میشم و هم برای کراس پلات فورم گذاشتن بازی هایمان می توانید از کتابخانه زیر استفاده کرد
OpenAL برای صدا
OpenGL برای گرافیک
GLFW برای ساخت و مدریت پنجره 
GLAD برای لودر اپن جی ال 
و بعضی کتابخانه که من می خواهم بسازم اما تا الان نساختم 
ا ما راه زیادی و سخت داریم

----------


## GF_BJ_DF

و هم من بودجی گروه ندارم 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂 جدی میگم 
من که فقط کمک کد نویسی می دهم

----------


## بهنازک

سلام ببخشید تا چه حد آگاهی در این زمینه نیاز هست؟ چون من تازه سی شارپ یادگرفته ام

----------

